# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHT Anstieg unter Dutasterid

## Conobar

Hallo ,

seit November 2010 bin ich wieder in der intermittierenden Phase meiner seit 2004 parktizierten Hormontherapie. Unter Avodart 1X 0,5 mg tägl. und verschiedenen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln stieg mein PSA-Wert von November 2010 bis Dezember 2011 von 0,25 ng/ml auf 13,6 ng/ml. Ein schneller Anstieg nach aussetzen von Bicalutamid bis Juli 2011 auf 11.8 ng/ml, dann ein einpendeln um 13 ng/ml. Was mich weniger beunruhigt, ich habe diese Therapie gewählt, und in 8 Jahren PCa und BCa erst 2 Therapien gibt mir die Hoffnung noch einige Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität zu überstehen.(siehe mein Profil)

Was mich jedoch beunruhigt ist der extrem hohe DHT Spiegel von 1600 pg/ml. Der Refernzwert für Dihydrotestosteron wir vom Labor angegeben mit 250-500 pg/ml. Im Juli war mein DHT Wert ca. 1000 pg/ml, im Dezember dann schon 1600 pg/ml, obwohl ich tägl. 0,5 mg Avodart einnehme.

Mein Testosteronspiegel ist jedoch relativ konstant im Normbereich und bewegt sich um die 4,4 ng/ml. Eigentlich müsste doch der hohe DHT Spiegel mein PCa anfeuern und das PSA drastisch ansteigen lassen?  Die anderen Tumormarker wie CEA (1,2 ng/ml), NSE (15,4 ng/ml), und CGA(103ng/ml) sind im Normbereich.

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich das die Einnahme von Dutasterid den DHT-Spiegel ins Gegenteil kippen lässt ? Anders kann ich mir den drastischen Anstieg des DHT -Wertes nicht erklären. Gibt es vielleicht organische Ursachen für einen so hohen DHT-Anstieg? Wenn ein hoher DHT Wert wie behauptet wird " das PCa anfeuert" sehe ich doch Handlungsbedarf. Vielleicht haben unsere Urologen im Forum eine Erklärung....

Ich wünsche allen Forumsteilnehmern ein glückliches, neues Jahr
Conobar

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Conobar,

über den Referenzbereich von DHT scheint ziemliche Uneinigkeit zu bestehen. Das Laborlexikon gibt 16 bis 108 ng/dl an, mein Labor vor Jahren 36 bis 573 ng/dl (danach habe ich den DHT-Spiegel nicht mehr bestimmen lassen). Das sind 160 bis 1.080 pg/ml bzw. 360 bis 5.730 pg/ml gegenüber dem von Deinem Labor angegebenen Referenzbereich 250 bis 500 pg/ml.
Vielleicht solltest Du versuchsweise einmal zwei Avodart täglich einnehmen, nach Absprache mit Deinem Arzt natürlich, und dann den DHT-Spiegel erneut messen lassen. 
Ferner schreibst Du von "verschiedenen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln". Es dürfte weitgehend ungewiss sein, welchen Einfluss die auf den DHT-Spiegel haben. Lass sie doch versuchsweise eine Zeitlang weg.

Ralf

----------


## Conobar

Danke Ralf für die schnelle Antwort .

Auch mein Onkologe hatte die gleiche Empfehlung...die Avodart Einnahme zu verdoppeln.
 Über die Möglichkeit , das die Einnahme von Dutasterid auf Dauer das Gegenteil bewirkt und das DHT ansteigen lässt ist wohl nichts bekannt.
Ich hatte tägl. 2Kapseln Chrisin genommen. Ein Brokkolie Extrakt...wie ich jetzt nachrecherchiert habe auch angeblich ein "Testosteron-Booster".
Eigenartig nur das dabei mein Testosteronspiegel konstant bleibt und nur der DHT Wert rapide ansteigt.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich Chrisin zunächst absetzen und weiter beobachten.
MfG

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo ,
> Was mich jedoch beunruhigt ist der extrem hohe DHT Spiegel von 1600  pg/ml. Der Refernzwert für Dihydrotestosteron wir vom Labor angegeben  mit 250-500 pg/ml. Im Juli war mein DHT Wert ca. 1000 pg/ml, im Dezember  dann schon 1600 pg/ml, obwohl ich tägl. 0,5 mg Avodart einnehme.
> 
> Mein Testosteronspiegel ist jedoch relativ konstant im Normbereich und  bewegt sich um die 4,4 ng/ml. Eigentlich müsste doch der hohe DHT  Spiegel mein PCa anfeuern und das PSA drastisch ansteigen lassen? 
> Conobar


Liebes Forum,
Der Effekt der 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer passiert  v.a. im Gewebe. Es geht also um die DHT-Sättigung pro Gramm Prostata und  nicht pro Milliliter Blut.

Ich habe ein wenig Öl für´s Feuer  mitgebracht; Vor allem die sicher große Zahl der 5-ARI und  Leibowitz-Freunde im Forum sollte unbedingt über folgendes Problem nachdenken:

Die  Ergebnisse des Prostate Cancer Prevention Trials (PCPT; Finasterid) und  der REDUCE-Studie (Durasterid) wurden auf mehreren Urologen-Kongressen  extrem kontrovers diskutiert.

Hintergründe:
- 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (5-ARI) hemmen die Verstoffwechselung von Testosteron zu DHT im Gewebe . 
- Testosteron ist das stärkste Stimulanz für das PCA, 
-  Finasterid und Durasterid senken den DHT-Spiegel im Gewebe, das  Substrat Testosteron steigt im Gewebe dadurch an (nicht im Blut!);

*Feuert der erhöhte Testosteron-Spiegel im Gewebe erst recht den Krebs an?*

Die Ergebnisse der Studien: 
Sowohl im PCPT wie auch bei REDUCE gab es insgesamt deutlich und signifikant *weniger PCAs (ca 25%) in der 5-ARI-Gruppe, ABER der Anteil sehr bösartiger Tumore (Gl 7 und mehr) war größer** (28%) !!*.............

These  1: Die 5-ARIs verhindern nur Karzinome, die sowieso nicht gefährlich  gewesen wären, der höhere T-Spiegel im Gewebe züchtet  hingegen  "Monster".
These 2: Die Schrumpfung erlaubt eine bessere Detektion  der Tumore, weil die Biopsien dichter liegen (Aber warum gilt das besonders  für Gl 7 und mehr?).

Der weitere Verlauf wird zeigen, welche These stimmt; 
Die Langzeitanalysen o.g. Studien stehen  noch aus, insbesondere wird es spannend sein, in welcher Gruppe  tatsächlich mehr Betroffene am Ende sterben.

Was heißt das für Leibowitz?
 Es könnte sein, dass die Triple-Therapie nur bei Tumoren hilft, die sowieso nicht lebensgefährlich sind und aus den gefährlichen sehr gefährliche Krebse macht
Bei einem Teil wäre die Therapie dann überflüssig, beim anderen gefährlich.

Aus  diesem Grund sehe ich sowohl die 5-ARIs als Krebs-Prophylaxe im  Allgemeinen und speziell als "Therapie" im Rahmen von Leibowitz sehr  skeptisch 

Beste Grüße

MS

----------


## hartmuth

Auch wenn ich eine Langzeitprophylaxe mit Finasterid/Dutasterid durchaus kritisch sehe, sind diese Interpretationen des Studienleiters der PCPT-Studie für mich bislang die plausibelsten (hier zitiert nach einem Bericht der Ärztezeitung vom 24.5.2005:



> Das Rätsel um das paradoxe Studien-Ergebnis hat offenbar auch dem Studienleiter schlaflose Nächte bereitet. Akribisch hat der US-Urologe Professor Ian Thompson aus San Antonio die Daten der PCPT-Studie noch einmal analysiert. Mit den Resultaten dieser Analyse hat er bereits für eine Überraschung beim Europäischen Urologenkongreß in Istanbul gesorgt. 
> Jetzt hat er auch beim US-Urologenkongreß in San Antonio darüber berichtet. Seine Schlußfolgerung: Finasterid senkt die Rate aller Prostata-Tumoren - die erhöhte Rate aggressiver Tumoren in der Studie war nur ein Artefakt.
> *In kleiner Prostata findet man eher per Biopsie einen Tumor*
> Thompson nannte dafür mehrere Gründe: Die Prostatae der Männer in der Finasterid-Gruppe waren im Mittel um fast ein Viertel kleiner als in der Placebo-Gruppe. Eine solche Verkleinerung der Prostata ist eines der Therapieziele bei Männern mit BPH. Bei einer kleineren Prostata ist jedoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß bei einer Biopsie der Tumor getroffen wird, höher als bei einer großen Prostata, sagte Thompson auf einer Veranstaltung des Unternehmens MSD in Istanbul.
> Mehr noch: Eine kleinere Prostata bedingt auch, daß die Tumoren eher als aggressiv eingestuft werden. Dies liegt an der Beurteilung des Tumors mit dem Gleason-Wert. Der Wert setzt sich zusammen aus einem Punktwert für den Tumorzelltyp, der am häufigsten in der Probe gefunden wird, plus einem Punktwert für den nächst häufigen Zelltyp. 
> Für noch gut differenzierte Zellen gibt es einen Punkt, für undifferenzierte, also hoch maligne Zellen, fünf Punkte. Besteht ein Tumor hauptsächlich aus schwach malignen Zellen (drei Punkte) und einem kleinen Teil stark maligner Zellen (fünf Punkte), so ist die Chance bei Biopsie einer großen Prostata auch größer, nur schwach maligne Zellen zu finden (der Gleason-Wert wäre dann 3+3, also 6). 
> Hingegen ist bei einer kleineren Prostata die Chance größer, bei einer Biopsie auch einige der hoch-malignen Zellen zu erwischen - der Gleason-Wert wäre dann 3+5, also 8. Der Unterschied führt zu einer anderen Einteilung: Ab einem Wert von 7 Punkten gilt der Tumor als aggressiv, nicht so bei einem Wert von 6. Konkret heißt das: Mit Finasterid liefert die Biopsie ein genaueres Ergebnis, ohne Finasterid werden aggressive Tumoren eher über sehen.
> *Bestätigt wird diese Annahme durch histologische Untersuchungen bei 464 Teilnehmern der PCPT-Studie, bei denen im Anschluß an eine Biopsie eine Prostatektomie gemacht worden ist. Dabei wurde der Tumor in der entfernten Drüse genauestens untersucht und die Einteilung des Tumors mit der aus der Biopsie verglichen.* 
> Das Ergebnis: In der Placebogruppe war der tatsächliche Gleason-Wert - und damit die Aggressivität des Tumors - oft weitaus höher als in der Biopsie ermittelt. *So lag die Sensitivität der Biopsie, einen höhergradigen Tumor nachzuweisen, mit Finasterid bei 70 Prozent, mit Placebo nur bei 50 Prozent.* Wurden nun Prostatavolumen und Zahl der Stanzbiopsien pro Fläche bei der Analyse der PCPT-Daten berücksichtigt, ergab sich mit Finasterid kein erhöhtes Risiko mehr für höhergradige Tumoren.
> Zudem war die Rate hochgradiger Tumoren mit Finasterid nur bei den Männer erhöht, die aufgrund von Auffälligkeiten während der Therapie eine Biopsie erhielten, etwa weil der PSA-Wert stark anstieg, nicht aber bei den Männern am Ende der Studie. Hätte Finasterid höhergradige Tumoren induziert, dann wäre deren Rate im Laufe der Therapie mit Finasterid stetig angestiegen. Dies sei jedoch nicht der Fall gewesen, sagte Thompson.

----------


## LudwigS

> Jetzt hat er auch beim US-Urologenkongreß in San Antonio darüber  berichtet. Seine Schlußfolgerung: Finasterid senkt die Rate aller  Prostata-Tumoren - die erhöhte Rate aggressiver Tumoren in der Studie  war nur ein Artefakt.


Ist erst ein Jahr her...

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3040#post53040

Auch was sich unter dem "hier" in Ralfs Einzeiler verbirgt ist durchaus lesenswert.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,

vielleicht sollten wir Betroffene uns an die neueren Ergebnisse ausrichten. Dazu gehört auch ein kritischer und selektiver Umgang mit Fini + Duta.

Die GS- Schwelle wird von der FDA mit 8 angegeben, ob 7b auch schon mit inbegriffen ist, kann man diskutieren.

_M. Schostak schrieb:
_


> Ich habe ein wenig Öl für´s Feuer mitgebracht; Vor allem die sicher große Zahl der 5-ARI und Leibowitz-Freunde im Forum sollte unbedingt über folgendes Problem nachdenken:


Sehr nachdenklich sollten die Betroffenen >= GS 8 werden, wenn sie nachfolgenden Link verinnerlicht haben.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/228200.php

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## M Schostak

> Auch wenn ich eine Langzeitprophylaxe mit Finasterid/Dutasterid durchaus kritisch sehe, sind diese Interpretationen des Studienleiters der PCPT-Studie für mich bislang die plausibelsten (hier zitiert nach einem Bericht der Ärztezeitung vom 24.5.2005:


 Das ist die Langversion von These 2.
Diesen Text hat Ian Thompson als Leiter der PCPT nach massivem Kreuzfeuer von Seiten sehr namenhafter Urologen formuliert. 
Alle folgenden Publikationen, die den Fehler wegrechnen, basieren im Gegensatz zur Originalpublikation auf der Retrospektive. 




> Wurden nun Prostatavolumen und Zahl der Stanzbiopsien pro Fläche bei der  Analyse der PCPT-Daten berücksichtigt, ergab sich mit Finasterid kein  erhöhtes Risiko mehr für höhergradige Tumoren.


Ich finde seine Entschuldiging (sinngemäß) " Sorry, meine Studie hat Fehler (bei der Biopsieplanung und der Berechnung der Ergebnisse), da konnte ja nicht das gewünschte rauskommen..." nicht besonders elegant. Die Publikation erfolgte 2006 immerhin im J Natl Cancer Inst. Das hat einen Impact (Zitierungsfaktor) von 15. Zum Vergleich: Der Urologe hat 0,8. Das hätte sich Autoren und Reviewer vorher überlegen sollen.

Übrigens: Wieso zeigt die REDUCE-Studie im Prinzip das Gleiche, die ist deutlich später gelaufen und wurde gerade erst publiziert ("There were 12 tumors with a Gleason score of 8 to 10 in the dutasteride group, as compared with only 1 in the placebo group (P=0.003)")

Vielleicht hat Thompson recht, vielleicht auch nicht; Ich halte eine gesunde Skepsis für angezeigt, bis wir Langzeitverläufe haben.
Man bedenke den marktwirtschaftlichen Effekt zu Gunsten der 5-ARIs....

Grüße

MS

----------


## M Schostak

> Ist erst ein Jahr her...
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3040#post53040
> Auch was sich unter dem "hier" in Ralfs Einzeiler verbirgt ist durchaus lesenswert.
> Gruss Ludwig


Ist ja hochinteressant. Der Kollege Strum sieht die Studie zwar grundsätzlich postiv (Er ist Co-Autor...), weist aber auf die allgemeine Skepsis gegenüber einer 5-ARI-Empfehlung wegen des oben diskutierten Umstandes hin: 
"Die signifikanten Ergebnisse der PCPT sind wegen der nicht erlauterten Inzidenzerhohung von hochmalignem Prostatakrebs im Finasterid-Arm im Vergleich zur Placebo-Gruppe heruntergespielt und im wesentlichen ignoriert worden"

LG

MS

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du versuchsweise einmal zwei Avodart täglich einnehmen, nach Absprache mit Deinem Arzt natürlich, und dann den DHT-Spiegel erneut messen lassen. 
> Ferner schreibst Du von "verschiedenen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln". Es dürfte weitgehend ungewiss sein, welchen Einfluss die auf den DHT-Spiegel haben. Lass sie doch versuchsweise eine Zeitlang weg.
> 
> Ralf


Zusätzlich möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, dass DHT auch auf einem anderen Wege als durch die beiden Isoformen der 5-alpha-Reduktase gebildet werden kann, s. hier das Schaubild aus der Veröffentlichung von Mostaghel et al. von 2008, "Intracrine androgen metabolism in prostate cancer progression:
mechanisms of castration resistance and therapeutic implications", auf der Seite 15.

Falls  man diesem Verstoffwechselungsweg nachspüren wollte, ob der bei dir, Conobar, hochgeschaltet ist, sind wohl ein paar mehr Untersuchungen nötig, von denen dann wieder gesagt werden kann, dass sie sich nur lohnen, wenn auch therapeutische Konsequenzen folgen.
Aber schaut man sich an, welche Enzyme auf dem unteren Pfad aktiv sind, kommt man zum Ketokonanzole bzw. Abiraterone, oder?

Schönen Winter!
Rudolf

----------


## silver dollar

Moin zusammen,
ich würde mal gerne nachfolgenden Text der aus der Kooperation mit der Martini Klinik stammt empfehlen:
quote:
In beiden Studien (PCPT und REDUCE) konnte eine geringere Prävalenz von Prostatakarzinomen durch eine 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer-Therapie lediglich in den Individuen gefunden werden, welche nach 47-jährigem Screening eine Kontrollbiopsie aufgrund des Studienprotokolls durchführen ließen. In der klinischen Praxis hätten diese Männer in der Regel keine Biopsie bekommen. Diese Fakten haben die FDA dazu veranlasst zu schlussfolgern, dass bedingt durch eine lediglich geringe Reduktion der low risk Tumoren bei 2-fach erhöhtem Risiko auf die Diagnose eines high risk Tumors die Chemoprävention des Prostatakarzinoms nicht empfohlen werden kann. 
unquote:

----------


## hartmuth

> Zitat von M Schostak:
> Übrigens: Wieso zeigt die REDUCE-Studie im Prinzip das Gleiche, die ist deutlich später gelaufen und wurde gerade erst publiziert ("There were 12 tumors with a Gleason score of 8 to 10 in the dutasteride group, as compared with only 1 in the placebo group (P=0.003)")



Sorry, dies halte ich für sehr oberflächlich dahingeworfen. 
Die REDUCE-Studie ist später gelaufen, weil sie nicht Finasterid, sondern den Nachfolge-Wirkstoff Dutasterid überprüfte. Zwischen 1 und 12 scheint ein großer Unterschied. Die wirklichen Relationen sollte man jedoch kennen:



> _During the first 2 years of the trial, there were 141 more tumors with a Gleason score of 5 to 7 in the placebo group than in the dutasteride group (558 among 3346 participants vs. 417 among 3239 participants); the number of tumors with a Gleason score of 8 to 10 was similar in the two groups (18 and 17, respectively). During years 3 and 4, however, only 1 tumor with a Gleason score of 8 to 10 was detected among the 2343 men in the placebo group, whereas 12 such cancers were found among the 2447 men in the dutasteride group (P=0.003)_.


Man braucht hier nichteinmal die Erklärungsmuster wie für die PCPT-Studie heranziehen. Die Autoren führen aus meiner Sicht absolut nachvollziehbare Argumente für die Differenz an:



> _We speculate that if the men in the placebo group who had the 141 excess tumors with a Gleason score of 5 to 7 detected during years 1 and 2 had remained in the study (i.e., if they had not been withdrawn as the trial required), a proportion of the cancers might have been upgraded on biopsy during years 3 and 4 to higher-grade tumors, thus narrowing the difference between the two groups in the number of tumors with a Gleason score of 8 to 10 in years 3 and 4. Supporting this speculation is a study involving 105 men who had prostate tumors with Gleason scores of 7 or lower and who were being followed without treatment (active surveillance); a repeat biopsy after a median follow-up period of 22 months showed that in 8 of the men (7.6%) the tumor was upgraded to a Gleason score of 8 to 10._


Rechnen wir mal hoch: 7,6% der Active Surveillance-Patienten hatten sich von GS 7 nach GS 8-10 verschlechtert. Auf die 141 Placebo-Teilhaber der REDUCE-Studie mit GS7 nach 2 Jahren umgerechnet wären dies 11. Hätte man also die GS 7-Patienten der Placebogruppe nach 2 Jahren nicht aus der Studie herausgenommen, wie im Design vorgeschrieben, wäre überhaupt kein Unterschied gewesen und dies halte ich eher für wahrscheinlich. In beiden Gruppen gibt es einen Anteil von Männern mit aggressiven Tumorzellen, die sich im Laufe der Jahre zu histologisch relevanter Größe herausbilden können.
Nach meiner Kenntnis hat noch keine Studie eine Induktion hochmaligner Tumore durch Finasterid/Dutasterid beweisen können. Theoretisch nicht auszuschließen sind gewisse Selektionsmechanismen, auch Zusammenhänge mit neuroendokrinen Entwicklungen wurden in der Literatur schon benannt . 

Thompson stellte 2008 eine Reanalyse der PCPT-Studie vor mit einem erweiterten Patientenkollektiv. 
Aus dem Deutschen Ärzteblatt, Montag, 19. Mai 2008:



> _Jetzt stellt Thompson aber in Cancer Prevention Research (2008; doi: 10.1158/1940-6207.CAPR-08-0092) eine erneute Re-Analyse der Studie vor, die auf einer gesteigerten Zahl von Patienten mit auswertbaren Daten basiert. Laut dieser Publikation steigt die krebsprotektive Wirkung von 24,8 Prozent auf 30 Prozent an. 
> Mehr noch: Die höhere Zahl an aggressiven Tumoren im Finasterid-Arm (288 Tumoren) gegenüber dem Placebo-Arm (252 Tumoren) ist nicht mehr so deutlich. In einer bereinigten Analyse beträgt der Unterschied statistisch nicht mehr signifikante 14 Prozent (Relatives Risiko 1,14; 95-Prozent-Konfidenzintervall 0,96-1,35). 
> Ob ihm andere Experten in dieser Analyse folgen werden, bleibt sicher abzuwarten. Thompson geht aber noch einen Schritt weiter. Er analysiert die Gewebeproben von 500 Prostatektomien. Und hier ist nicht nur die Gesamtzahl der Tumoren im Finasterid-Arm gesenkt (von 21,1 auf 14,7 Prozent), sondern auch die der aggressiven Tumoren (von 8,2 auf 6,0 Prozent)._


Auch eine weitere neuere Studie brachte auch keinen Beleg für eine höhere Inzidenz von GS 8-10-Tumoren durch die Anwendung von 5-ARIs:



> _Meeting: 2011 Genitourinary Cancers Symposium 
> Citation: J Clin Oncol 29: 2011 (suppl 7; abstr 2) 
> Author(s):
> N. Fleshner, M. S. Lucia, K. Melich, I. M. Nandy, L. Black, R. S. Rittmaster; University Health Network, Toronto, ON, Canada; University of Colorado School of Medicine, Aurora, CO; GlaxoSmithKline, Research Triangle Park, NC 
> Abstract:
> Background: The REDEEM (Reduction by Dutasteride of Clinical Progression Events in Expectant Management of Prostate Cancer) study tested whether dutasteride controlled growth of existing low risk, localized prostate cancer (PCa) and hence reduced the need for aggressive therapy in men followed with active surveillance. Methods: 302 men, aged 48-82, with PSA <11 ng/ml, and Gleason score ≤6 PCa (≤3 cores positive, <50% of any core positive) were randomized to dutasteride or placebo for 3 years. Repeat 12-core biopsies were performed at 18 and 36 months, or for-cause at other times during the study. The primary endpoint was time to progression, defined as the earliest of either pathological progression (Gleason score >6, ≥4 cores positive, or >50% of any core positive) or therapeutic progression (radical prostatectomy, radiation therapy, or hormonal ablation). Results: 96% of subjects reached the primary endpoint or had a post-baseline biopsy. Dutasteride reduced time to PCa progression (relative risk reduction 38.9%, 95% CI: 12.4-57.4%, P=0.007). The table presents incidence of progression and Gleason score on final biopsy. 23% of men (N=31) in the placebo group and 36% of men (N=50) in the dutasteride group had no cancer detected on their final biopsy. PCa-related anxiety was reduced in the dutasteride arm compared to the placebo arm (P=0.036), based on the Memorial Anxiety Scale for PCa (MAX-PC). Drug-related adverse events were similar to those previously reported for dutasteride. Conclusions: In men followed with active surveillance, dutasteride delayed the time to PCa progression, increased the percent of men with no detectable PCa, and improved PCa-related anxiety. There was no evidence of increased Gleason score upgrading with dutasteride. Dutasteride may provide a useful adjunct to active surveillance for management of PCa._


Wir wissen wie heterogen die Biologie des PK ist. Wir wissen auch, dass viele Medikamente beim einen ansprechen, beim anderen nicht. So sind die 5-ARIs sicherlich nicht bei allen gleich wirksam, bei manchen gar nicht und bei einigen wenigen vielleicht kontraproduktiv. Eine Empfehlung zur Prophylaxe für 40ig oder 50ig-Jahrige, also DHT-Reduktion über Jahrzehnte hin kann man nicht gut heißen, da keinerlei Langzeiterfahrungen vorliegen. Da würde ich der FDA sogar zustimmen.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
es ist zwar lobenswert, das Du mit allen Mitteln versuchst wegen PCPT und REDUCE zu anderen / neueren Ergebnissen zu kommen nur es sind nun mal 2 Studien mit eindeutigen Ergebnissen gelaufen und wenn
sich schon die FDA die alles andere als zimperlich ist dazu entschliesst 5 ARI hemmer als Chemoprävention nicht zu empfehlen, die hat weder Pharma noch Ärzte Interesssen, dann lass es doch damit gut sein, die FDA hat übrigens auch nicht auf die von Dir aufgeführten Altersgruppen eingeschränkt sondern global argumentiert. Mehr Evidenz geht m.E. nach nicht und bei dieser Studienlage ist die Verantwortbarkeit eine entscheidende Frage.

----------


## Conobar

Viele Antworten auf meine Frage, die jedoch wieder nur eines beweisen, mal salopp interpretiert:

*Nichts genaues weiß man nicht*

Wie Ralf schon angedeutet hat : 

Nicht einmal die Labors haben eine Richtlinie : das Labor meines Onkologen gibt den Referenzwert für DHT an mit 250-500 *pg/ml

*Das Labor meines Urologengibt den DHT Referenzwert an mit 16 - 110 *ng / dl*

Ich werde morgen meinen Urologen aufsuchen und dort meine Blutwerte feststellen lassen.....

MfG

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Conobar,




> Nicht einmal die Labors haben eine Richtlinie : das Labor meines Onkologen gibt den Referenzwert für DHT an mit 250-500 *pg/ml
> 
> *Das Labor meines Urologengibt den DHT Referenzwert an mit 16 - 110 *ng / dl*


ich mache seit dem 15. August 2011 eine SAB mit 150 mg Bicalitamidmedac und 2 Avodart 0,5 mg und dabei lasse ich mir immer den DHT mit messen und der lag am 24.11.2011 bei 7,8 ng/dl den Richtwert gibt Labor Schottdorf ab 50 Jahren: 3,57 - 57,3 ng/dl; 20 bis 49 Jährige bei 9,4 - 47,6 ng/ml an.

Die letzte Blutabnahme ist war am 23.12.2011 und weil die Analysen bei DHT etwa 10 - 14 mit postaschischen versandt des Laborblattes an meinen Onkologen dauert habe ich erst nächste Woche am Fleitag den neuesten Stand.

Dir und allen Anderen ein gutes neues Jahr 2012

Helmut

----------


## Andreas S.

Auch ich mache seit Anfang 2011 eine SAB mit zuletzt 50mg Bicalutamid und 1x Avodart 0,5 /d (bis Juni 2x 0,5 / d). PSA hat sich bei 0,14 stabilisiert, CGA und NSE sind unauffällig. Das DHT pendelt jedoch unter Avodart 2x 0,5 zwischen 400 und 700 und unter Avodart 1x 0,5 zwischen 700 und 1000 ng/ml (!). Während der ADT3 fiel es übrigens auch nie unter 100 ng/ml. 
Mein Uro kann sich keinen Reim darauf machen. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## M Schostak

> Viele Antworten auf meine Frage, die jedoch wieder nur eines beweisen, mal salopp interpretiert: *Nichts genaues weiß man nicht*
> MfG


Offenbar ist der Folgende Satz aus Threat #4 untergegangen:




> Liebes Forum,
> Der Effekt der 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer passiert v.a. im Gewebe. Es geht also um die DHT-Sättigung pro Gramm Prostata und nicht pro Milliliter Blut.

----------


## BurgerH

> Was heißt das für Leibowitz?
>  Es könnte sein, dass die Triple-Therapie nur bei Tumoren hilft, die sowieso nicht lebensgefährlich sind und aus den gefährlichen sehr gefährliche Krebse macht
> Bei einem Teil wäre die Therapie dann überflüssig, beim anderen gefährlich.
> 
> Aus  diesem Grund sehe ich sowohl die 5-ARIs als Krebs-Prophylaxe im  Allgemeinen und speziell als "Therapie" im Rahmen von Leibowitz sehr  skeptisch 
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> MS


Lieber Herr Prof. Schostak,

diese Meinung habe ich aus meiner zugegenermaßen Laienhaften und subjektiven Erfahrung in 12 Jahren Umgang mit Prostatakrebserkrankten ebenfalls gewonnen,
dass die DHB nach Leibowitz nur bei denen richtig wirkt, die im Grunde gar keine Behandlung gebraucht hätten und wahrscheinlich mit AS genauso gut gefahren wären.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Wie sagte der Patient zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor das Placebo hilft nicht mehr, können Sie mir nicht Placebo-Forte verschreiben?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hansjörg,



> PS: Wie sagte der Patient zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor das Placebo hilft nicht mehr, können Sie mir nicht Placebo-Forte verschreiben?


sehr witzig!

Trotz allem, ich nehme weiterhin meine 2 Avodart 0,5 mg /d!

Demnach dürften viele Medikamenten unter Placebo fallen.

In meinem o.g. Thread wollte ich noch dies einfügen, warum eine DHT Analyse so schwierig ist und habe mich an ein - für uns allen bekanntes - Labor bzw. Laborleiter gewandt und hatte diese Frage gestellt:

Anfrage DHT...




> Sehr geehrter Herr Fleig,
> die DHT-Bestimmung beinhaltet eine sehr aufwändige Extraktions- und 
> Aufreinigungsanalyse der Proben. Die Untergrenze der Konzentration bis 
> zu der  wir noch zuverlässig messen können liegt bei 20 pg/ml, wobei 
> ich aber, unter Einbeziehung aller Faktoren (Extraktion, radioimmunologische 
> Bestimmung), eine  Untergrenze von 30 pg/ml als realistisch ansehen würde.
> Gruß HJR


Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,

der Vollständigkeit halber lasse ich auch hin und wieder DHT ermitteln. Nach der bildgesteuerten IMRT, die im Mai 2007 beendet wurde, hatte ich auch das damals von mir noch bevorzugte Proscar abgesetzt und bin seit dieser Zeit ohne jegliche von Ärzten empfohlene Medikamente. Prophylaktisch nehme ich aber täglich 100 mg ASS sowie Vigantoletten 1000 mg und Alpha-Liponsäure 600 mg. Der letzte DHT-Wert vom 6.12.2011 war 464 ng/l und hat sich gegenüber vorangegangenen Werten kaum verändert. Mein Stammlabor in Kaiserslautern vermerkt hierzu: präpubertär < 50ng/l - Erwachsene 250-1000 ng/l "Achtung geänderter Referenzbereich  ab 22.10.02" Da nur wenige Labore DHT messen, wurde auch meine Blutprobe hierfür nach Heidelberg zum Labor Limbach per täglichem Kurier übermittelt. Auf der inzwischen von Limbach eingegangenen Rechnung wurde vermerkt: "Es handelt sich um eine besonders schwierige, seltene und aufwändige Analyse mit Probenvorextraktion, die im Vergleich zu anderen Laboranalysen einen deutlich erhöhten Zeitaufwand verursacht". Es wurden mit Faktor 1.30 Euro 56.83 fakturiert, während für CGA mit Faktor 0.77 ein Betrag von 33.66 Euro berechnet wurde. Ich neige nun eigentlich dazu, diese zwei Werte für einen längeren Zeitraum mal nicht mehr ermitteln zu lassen.

*"Kein Mensch muss müssen"
*(Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)

----------


## LowRoad

> Hintergründe:
> - Testosteron ist das stärkste Stimulanz für das PCA,


Guten Tag Herr Prof Schostak,
das ist eine *sehr interessante neue Hypothese*, ging ich doch bisher davon aus, dass es genau andersrum ist: DHT ist das 5-10 mal potentere Ligand für das Prostataepithel und den Hormon-Sensitiven PCa?
"...DHT, a more potent androgen than testosterone..." 
"...DHT is more potent than testosterone at stimulating prostate epithelial cell function..." 

"...Although testosterone is a high-affinity ligand for AR, AR transciptional activity in prostate is further stimulated through the intraprostatic reduction of testosterone to the higher-affinity ligand DHT (approximately eightfold higher affinity)..." Quelle: Tindall/Mohler "Androgen Action in Prostate Cancer" Springer 2009.

Somit wäre ich an der Grundlage Ihrer Hypothese interessiert, um darüber zu diskutieren.

----------


## M Schostak

> Guten Tag Herr Prof Schostak,
> das ist eine *sehr interessante neue Hypothese*, ging ich doch bisher davon aus, dass es genau andersrum ist: DHT ist das 5-10 mal potentere Ligand für das Prostataepithel und den Hormon-Sensitiven PCa?
> "...DHT, a more potent androgen than testosterone..." 
> "...DHT is more potent than testosterone at stimulating prostate epithelial cell function..." 
> 
> "...Although testosterone is a high-affinity ligand for AR, AR transciptional activity in prostate is further stimulated through the intraprostatic reduction of testosterone to the higher-affinity ligand DHT (approximately eightfold higher affinity)..." Quelle: Tindall/Mohler "Androgen Action in Prostate Cancer" Springer 2009.
> 
> Somit wäre ich an der Grundlage Ihrer Hypothese interessiert, um darüber zu diskutieren.


Hallo LowRoad,
Der Kommentar ist ja so diplomatisch formuliert - das sollte doch eigentlich Öl für´s Feuer sein ;-)
Es war von mir sicher etwas provokativ ohne Literaturuntermauerung geschrieben; kann schon sein, dass Sie recht haben.

Das ursprüngliche Zitat stammt von P. Walsh aus einer Plenumsdiskussion mit Thompson auf dem AUA 2007. 
Im Rahmen der Zulassung von Abirateron wurde diese These aber u.a. durch molekulare Forschungsergebnisse am AR von Fizazi (Berlin Pca-Debate 10/2011 und London 12/2011) untermauert. Ich hoffe sehr, dass der eine oder andere (s.u.) demnächst mal was dazu publiziert.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich genau durch diese Diskussion das Vertrauen in bestimmte Wahrheiten über angeblich bekannte Tatsachen rund um Testosteron verloren; 

Es gibt eine Reihe von teilweise gegensätzlichen Thesen  zu diesem Thema in den Büchern und natürlich auch in Publikationen. Ich selbst habe in Berlin eine Reihe von Forschungsprojekten gemacht und  mache sie jetzt weiter in Magdeburg, die Details der Interaktion von Androgenen am Androgenrezeptor und den Androgenesponsiblen Elementen verschiedener Gene untersuchen. Da kommen teilweise gegensätzliche Dinge heraus. Die 2 letzten Jahre (Stichwort "Androgenneosynthese in der Zelle bei Kastrationsresistenz") haben aus meiner Sicht gezeigt, wie wenig wir wirklich über diese Mechanismen wissen. 

Für  mich ein wichtiger Punkt ist der Unterschied von Gewebeskonzentration und Blutkonzentration. Es gibt so gut wie keine Arbeiten, die tatsächlich T oder DHT im Gewebe untersuchen (Ich gehe dem gerade mittels RT-PCR nach, mal sehen, ob ich jetzt was rausfinde;-))

Insofern sollten wir am besten weder die eine, noch die andere Annahme als in Stein gemeißelt annehmen und eine gewisse Portion Skepsis behalten. 
Beste Grüße

MS

----------


## LowRoad

Guten Tag Herr Prof Schostak,

_"...Das ursprüngliche Zitat stammt von P. Walsh..."_ aha, das erklärt es wohl ;-) Der Mann hat sicher grosse Verdienste in Bezug auf RPE, ist aber militanter Gegner jeglicher Art von Hormontherapie bei asymptomatischen Patienten - und das ist sicher beschönigend formuliert. Irgendwie erscheint es mir so, als ob er mit seinen Erkenntnissen von vor 30 Jahren stehen geblieben ist, manches wirkt "konstruiert". Ähnliches meine ich z.B. auch bei Leibowitz zu erkennen, weshalb Sie bei mir offene Türen einrennen, da ist zusätzliches Öl überflüssig. Er, Leibowitz, hat sicher Verdienste um die IADT, aber das als allgemeingültige Primärtherapie zu verkaufen - unverständlich.

Ich halte es auch für verwegen bei Männern ohne Not in den Hormonhaushalt einzugreifen, genauso wie z.B. bedenkenlos Multivitaminpillen zu schlucken. Wer das Auftreten von PCa aktiv reduzieren will, sollte sich vielleicht mal seine Lebensführung, speziell Ernährungsgewohnheiten anschauen - da wäre wahrscheinlich noch Potential vorhanden.

Leider sind die meisten Teilnehmer dieses Forums aber über das präventive Setting hinaus, und damit stellt sich die Frage, ob 5ARIs denn einen therapeutischen Nutzen hätten? Eine allgemeine Ablehnung diesbezüglich, so wie auch Sie das getan haben, wird der Sachlage, denke ich, nicht gerecht. Lassen Sie uns die Grundlagen zu 5ARIs und PCa zusammen mal etwas tiefer ergründen - würde mich freuen. Hier also zuerst mal meine 2 Cents.

*Facts and Myths about 5ARIs* (hormonsensitiver PCa)




> ...Sowohl im PCPT wie auch bei REDUCE... ABER der Anteil sehr bösartiger Tumore (Gl 7 und mehr) war größer (28%) !!


Dies wird gerne als Basis für die grundlegende Ablehnung von 5ARIs sowohl in der Prävention als auch der Therapie des PCAs verwendet. "HartmutH" hat die Studien schon etwas aufgearbeitet und gezeigt, dass sich eine genaue Betrachtung lohnt. Ich will hier speziell auf den Gleason Score als Solchen eingehen. Was ist der Gleason Grad, was sagt er aus, was nicht? Der Pathologe bestimmt ihn anhand von Gewebemustern unter dem Lichtmikroskop, also eine subjektive Beurteilung per Augenschein. Der Gleason Grad korreliert in etwa mit der Bösartigkeit des Krebses und ist deshalb ein allgemein akzeptierter prognostischer Marker. ABER eine Beurteilung darf eigentlich nur in unvorbehandelten Präparaten vorgenommen werden. Hansjörg Burger verdanken wir folgende Erkenntnis:




> "...der Gleason-Score sollte nicht mehr nach einer Hormonblockade bestimmt werden. Nach Prof. Helpap wird der Gleason Score durch die Hormonblockade verfälscht und nach oben getrieben. Das sagt nicht nur Prof. Helpap sondern auch die WHO..."


Die ASCO fragte sich schon 2008 _"Is the Gleason histologic grading system for prostate cancer applicable to men who are receiving 5-α-reductase inhibitors or other interventions that target the androgen pathway?"_ Denn _"...Finasteride reduces prostate volume by approximately 25% to 30%..."_ 

Ob durch die Schrumpfung der Prostata der Gleason Grad beeinflusst werden könnte, wurde dann wissenschaftlich untersucht:




> Conclusions: Although analyses using postrandomization data require cautious interpretation, these results suggest that sampling density bias alone could explain the excess of high-grade cancers among the finasteride-assigned participants in the PCPT.


Langzeitüberlebensdaten wären hilfreich um das alles aufzuklären, aber wohl kaum sauber realisierbar. 
Gibt es weitere Indizien für oder gegen den 5ARI Einsatz?

*JA:
*Finasterid wird auch als Therapie gegen Haarausfall (Glatzenbildung) von Männern eingesetzt. Die Dosis ist geringer, 1mg statt 5mg, bewirkt aber auch einen DHT Abfall im Gewebe. Aus dieser Gruppe sind bisher keine erhöhten PCA-Sterblichkeitsraten gemeldet worden. 

Ausser Finasterid und Dutasterid gibt es auch noch andere "natürliche" 5ARIs: _"Several unsaturated fatty acids were found to be excellenent 5α-reductase inhibitors.One of the more potent compounds we identified is γ-linolic acid... The catechins, epigallocatechin-3-gallate (EGCG) and epicatechin-3-gallate (ECG), isolated from green tea were also potent 5alpha-reductase inhibitors..."_ [Tindall/Mohler]
Auch ist aus Beobachtungsstudien nicht bekannt, dass diese NEMs das PCA Risiko oder die PCA-Sterblichkeit erhöhen. Allerdings sind Männer die z.B. grünem Tee aufgeschlossen gegenüberstehen, wahrscheinlich gesundheitsbewusster was ein nicht zu unterschätzender Bias wäre.

*Mein Fazit soweit:* Sind 5ARIs geeignet eine Malignitäts-Erhöhung zu initiieren? Wahrscheinlich nicht!

Hansjörg Burger verdanken wir auch noch eine weitere Erkenntnis:




> ...dass die DHB nach Leibowitz nur bei denen richtig wirkt, die im Grunde gar keine Behandlung gebraucht hätten und wahrscheinlich mit AS genauso gut gefahren wären...


Reduzieren wir das auf die Therapie mit 5ARIs hat das sogar wissenschaftliche Bestätigung gefunden [Bostwick & Kollegen: "Results From the REDUCE Study"]:



Betrachtet man die PSA Dynamik nach 6 Monaten Dutasterid, könnte man recht eindeutig Gleason 6 und Gleason 7-10 Tumore unterscheiden. Dutasterid hätte diagnostische Aussagekraft z.B. bei AS, weshalb ich es gelegentlich vorschlage, wenn der Patient gegenüber einer Wiederholungsbiopsie ablehnend eingestellt ist.

Nebenbei wirft das natürlich die Frage auf, ob man Gleason-6 Tumore wirklich alle sofort aggressiv therapieren muss?  Es gibt Stimmen, die z.B. eine Kostenübernahme in solchen Fällen ausschliessen wollen, um die massive Übertherapie einzudämmen. Irgendwie schwankt man immer von einem Extrem zum anderen.

Kommen wir zum therapeutischen Einsatz....

----------


## Felix*

> Er, Leibowitz, hat sicher Verdienste um die IADT, aber das als allgemeingültige Primärtherapie zu verkaufen - unverständlich.





> diese Meinung habe ich aus meiner zugegenermaßen Laienhaften und subjektiven Erfahrung in 12 Jahren Umgang mit Prostatakrebserkrankten ebenfalls gewonnen, dass die DHB nach Leibowitz nur bei denen richtig wirkt, die im Grunde gar keine Behandlung gebraucht hätten und wahrscheinlich mit AS genauso gut gefahren wären.


Schöne eindeutige Statements. Diese klaren Meinungsäußerungen zur Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy hätten mir sehr viel früher sehr viel mehr imponiert.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1612

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1424

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1440

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1205

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=936

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1487

Nun, mit professoralem Rückenwind: Darf man auf eine gründliche Diskussion der DHB-Frage hoffen? Und kommt endlich auch einmal ein ebenso klares Statement des BPS-Vorstandes zu der Frage, wie die DHB in den Selbsthilfegruppen zu handhaben ist und auch zu der Situation, daß die DHB vom BPS mit Links, Hinweisen, Spezial-Homepage und DHB-Spezial-Selbsthilfegruppe bevorzugt wird?

----------


## RalfDm

> Und kommt endlich auch einmal ein ebenso klares Statement des BPS-Vorstandes zu der Frage, wie die DHB in den Selbsthilfegruppen zu handhaben ist und auch zu der Situation, daß die DHB vom BPS mit Links, Hinweisen, Spezial-Homepage und DHB-Spezial-Selbsthilfegruppe bevorzugt wird?


Hallo Felix*,

ohne einem Statement des Vorstands des BPS hier vorgreifen zu wollen, doch einige Bemerkungen von mir:

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Vorstand jemals Direktiven dazu herausgegeben hätte, wie welche Therapien in den SHGn zu handhaben seien, warum sollte er da bei der DHB eine Ausnahme machen? Auch die Mitglieder des Vorstands sind nicht im Besitz der absoluten Wahrheit, noch behaupten sie, es zu sein.Ich sehe nicht, dass die DHB in den diversen Publikationen des BPS gegenüber anderen Therapiearten bevorzugt würde. Artikel und entsprechende Links gibt es zu allen einschlägigen Therapiearten, Sie müssten nur mal unter Medizinisches => Therapie schauen, da gibt es 31 Einträge, von denen gerade mal einer auf einen Artikel zur DHB Seite verweist. Im Flyer des BPS zum Therapiespektrum kommt sie gar nicht vor.Die "Spezial-Hompage" wurde gerade geschaffen, um Informationen zur DHB aus der offiziellen BPS-Seite zu entfernen/auszulagern.Eine SHG entsteht dadurch, dass jemand sie gründet, nicht durch eine Initiative des Vorstands des BPS. Sie können ja gerne eine Spezial-SHG zur Therapie Ihrer Wahl gründen und dazu auch eine Webpräsenz einrichten. Kleiner Hinweis: Das ist eventuell mit Arbeit verbunden. 
 RalfDm

----------


## Felix*

Hallo RalfDM,




> ohne einem Statement des Vorstands des BPS hier vorgreifen zu wollen, doch einige Bemerkungen von mir:
> 
>     * Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Vorstand jemals Direktiven dazu herausgegeben hätte, wie welche Therapien in den SHGn zu handhaben seien...


Es gibt immer ein erstes Mal. Ich halte es für notwendig, daß der BPS von seinen Selbsthilfegruppen leitliniengerechte Arbeit erwartet und seinen Mitgliedern nahelegt, keine exotischen oder experimentellen Sachen zu verbreiten. Ich halte es nicht für notwendig, daß der BPS, vertreten durch seinen Vorstand, dabei im Besitz der absoluten Wahrheit ist.




> * Ich sehe nicht, dass die DHB in den diversen Publikationen des BPS gegenüber anderen Therapiearten bevorzugt würde...


Ich schrieb von Links und Hinweisen, nicht von Publikationen. Sehen Sie sich die gelben Links auf dieser Seite ganz oben an oder wie das ADT-Forum deklariert ist.




> * Die "Spezial-Hompage" wurde gerade geschaffen, um Informationen zur DHB aus der offiziellen BPS-Seite zu entfernen/auszulagern.


Auf der "DHB-Spezial-Homepage" prangt groß und bunt das BPS-Logo, eine BPS-Seite also.




> * Eine SHG entsteht dadurch, dass jemand sie gründet, nicht durch eine Initiative des Vorstands des BPS. Sie können ja gerne eine Spezial-SHG zur Therapie Ihrer Wahl gründen und dazu auch eine Webpräsenz einrichten. Kleiner Hinweis: Das ist eventuell mit Arbeit verbunden.


Es steht nicht zur Diskussion wie eine SHG entsteht. Es steht zur Diskussion, daß es beim BPS ein Verbandsmitglied inform einer "DHB-Spezial-Selbsthilfe-Einrichtung" gibt, die weiter nichts tut, als Betroffenen telefonische Auskünfte zur Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy zu geben. Keine Gruppenabende, keine zu organisierende Veranstaltungen, keine Beerdigungsbesuche von verstorbenen Gruppenmitgliedern. Kleiner zynischer Hinweis meinerseits: Das wäre ja doch auch mit ein bisschen Arbeit verbunden.

Felix

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Felix*,

wollen Sie das Fass "DHB" wieder aufmachen? Da kommen Sie um einige Jahre zu spät, das haben wir schon lange hinter uns, die Schlachten sind bereits alle geschlagen. Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust, erneut dabei mitzuspielen.

RalfDm

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Felix:-

Um die Diskussion über Leibowitz und die DHB wieder aufzumachen, fändest Du bei mir einen bereiteren Gegner. Offenbar trittst Du in die Fussstapfen eines ehemals hier präsenten  SHG-Leiters, der einen Lebenszweck daraus gemacht hatte, das BPS-Forum von seiner "DHB-Lastigkeit" zu befreien (und das weitestgehend auch geschafft hat). Im Stil der Bilderstürmer willst Du nun sogar erreichen, dass nicht nur jeder Hinweis auf die DHB im Forum gelöscht sondern den SHG-Leitern verboten wird, diese mit ihren Mitgliedern zu erörtern oder gar zu empfehlen.
Den Gegnern von Leibowitz, Pat Walsh  u.a. ist nach meinen Beobachtungen etwas gemeinsam: Es mangelt ihnen an Wissen über diese Therapien und an der Bereitschaft zu einer unvoreingenommenen Auseinandersetzung.  Und diesen Mangel ersetzen sie  durch abwertende Polemik. 
Aber wenn Dir das Thema so am Herzen liegt, wie Dein Beitrag es vermuten lässt, dann rate ich Dir, hier einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen und Deine Glaubenssätze dort einzustellen. Gerne bin ich im Interesse der Sache dann bereit, hierauf sachlich zu antworten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es, dass aus dem Saulus dann sogar ein Paulus wird.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Felix*

> Hallo Felix*, wollen Sie das Fass "DHB" wieder aufmachen?


Die Notwendigkeit für eine PCa-Ersttherapie ist kein Fass, das man beliebig auf oder zu machen kann, sondern eine schwerwiegende existenzielle Entscheidung für den Betroffenen selbst und seine Angehörigen. Es gibt leider viel zu viele lebende und verstorbene Beispiele, bei denen die Entscheidung zur DHB eine Fehlentscheidung war und wenn ich eine Aufzählung machen wollte, dann würde ich bei RalfDM und Reinardo anfangen. 




> Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust, erneut dabei mitzuspielen.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie das auch in die Tat umsetzen: Bitte, entfernen Sie im Forum den Link zu PSI-DHB und entfernen Sie "Leibowitz und sein onkologisches Konzept" vom ADT-Forum. Sicherlich würde sich diese Maßnahme auch positiv auf die allenhalben spürbare bessere Zusammenarbeit des Bundesverbandes mit der deutschen Urologie auswirken.




> Im Stil der Bilderstürmer willst Du nun sogar erreichen, dass nicht nur jeder Hinweis auf die DHB im Forum gelöscht...


Lieber Reinardo, bei Ihnen geht manchmal die Phantasie etwas durch. Lesen Sie sich doch noch einmal durch, was ich geschrieben habe.




> ...sondern den SHG-Leitern verboten wird, diese mit ihren Mitgliedern zu erörtern oder gar zu empfehlen.


Ich möchte in der Selbsthilfe keine Verbote, sondern das Bewusstsein sehen, dass die DHB nicht empfohlen werden kann. 




> Den Gegnern von Leibowitz, Pat Walsh u.a. ist nach meinen Beobachtungen etwas gemeinsam: Es mangelt ihnen an Wissen über diese Therapien und an der Bereitschaft zu einer unvoreingenommenen Auseinandersetzung.


Hört hört. Daran anschließend hatten Sie das Wort Polemik gebraucht. Lieber Reinardo, wie sinnig ist das denn.

----------


## LudwigS

> Es gibt leider viel zu viele lebende und verstorbene Beispiele, bei denen die Entscheidung zur DHB eine Fehlentscheidung war und wenn ich eine Aufzählung machen wollte, dann würde ich bei RalfDM und Reinardo anfangen.


Mich musst du allerdings bei deiner Aufzählung ausklammern, mir hat das vor 10 Jahren über den Atlantik geschwappte, hier im Forum propagierte Konzept die Prostata gerettet - und nicht nur einmal.
Denn vom normalen Urologen bis zu Uniklinik-Professor*en* gab es nur ein Denkmuster : OP - und so schnell wie möglich.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Felix:-
Soweit ich das sehen kann, wird die DHB hier im Forum vom Bundesverband nicht empfohlen sondern nur erwähnt. Und die Lnks dienen dazu, Interessierte über diese Therapie zu informieren. 

Die DHB ist auch keineswegs exotisch. Es handelt sich lediglich um eine hinsichtlich des Wirkungsspektrums und der Nebenwirkungen gut durchdachte Variante der schulmedizinischen Hormontherapie. 
Es überrascht mich immer wieder, dass prominente Privatärzte wie Steven B. Strum und Dr. F.E. in ihren Vorträgen die drei Komponenten der Therapie (Spritze, Casodex, Proscar) als die wirkungsvollste Ausgestaltung der Therapie betrachten und ihren Patienten verordnen, aber den Name Leibowitz, der als erster so therapiert hat, nicht erwähnen. 
Das Besondere an der DHB ist nun, dass Leibowitz die Nebenwirkungen der Therapie, insbes. den verheerenden Schaden am Knochengerüst und den schliesslichen irreversiblen Verlust der Potenz, in seiner Therapie berücksichtigt und diese deshalb streng auf 13 Monate begrenzt.

Die Therapie ist keine Wunderwaffe gegen Prostatakrebs, aber sie verschafft als Erst-Therapie dem Neu-Diagnostizierten Zeit, in welcher er sich informieren und sich vorbereiten kann für den Fall, dass eine Weiter- und Andersbehandlung notwendig wird.

Unter günstigen Umständen, wenn der PSA-Wert in der Zeit der Therapie in den unmessbaren Bereich absinkt und komplementäre Massnahmen wie Ernährungsumstellung und gesunde Lebensweise den Prozess unterstützen, entsteht ein neues biologisches Gleichgewicht. Der PSA-Wert bleibt auf niedrigem Niveau stabil. Das ist die kurative Chance der DHB. 
Dass es die Chance des Wiedererlangens eines biologischen Gleichgewichts gibt, konzediert in anderem Zusammenhang sogar Steven B. Strum in seinem Kapitel über Salvage-Operationen.

Keineswegs lässt sich mit Watchful Waiting und dgl. dasselbe erreichen wie mit einer DHB. Keineswegs sind die Ergebnisse die gleichen. 
Unbehandelt steigt der PSA-Wert langsam zwar aber kontinuierlich an, mit ihm das Krebsvolumen und mit dem Krebsvolumen die Gefahr weiterer Entdifferenzierung und frühzeitiger Streuung. Tribukait, der die verlässlichsten Langzeituntersuchungen gemacht und veröffentlicht hat, schreibt deshalb, dass "der Begriff eines insignifikanten Tumors nur unter Berücksichtigung einer Zeitangabe sinnvoll ist. Patienten mit lokalisierten diploiden Grad I Tumoren haben zwar eine 5-jährige Tumor-spezifische Überlebenserwartung von mehr als 95%, die jedoch nach 10 Jahren auf 75% abgesunken ist. Wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors." (Symposium S. 132)

Wenn Du nun sogar mich (Reinardo) als ein Beispiel für das Versagen der DHB anführst, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Dass ich heil den Krieg überstanden habe, war ein Glück in meinem Leben. Dass ich nach meiner Krebsdiagnose im Jahre 2001 durch Christan Ligensas Engagement hier im Forum von Bob Leibowitz und der DHB erfahren und diese dann als meine Ersttherapie gewählt habe, das war für mich ein ebenso großes Glück.

Dass allerdings die Streichung von Hinweisen auf die DHB im Forum, wie Du anmerkst , "sicherlich sich auch positiv auf die allenhalben spürbare bessere Zusammenarbeit des Bundesverbandes mit der deutschen Urologie auswirken" würde, will ich nicht bezweifeln, aber ob dies auch im Interesse der Patienten ist, welche der Bundesverband laut seiner Satzung zu vertreten hat, das ist eine andere Frage.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Ich halte es für notwendig, daß der BPS von seinen Selbsthilfegruppen leitliniengerechte Arbeit erwartet und seinen Mitgliedern nahelegt, keine exotischen oder experimentellen Sachen zu verbreiten.



Hallo Felix,

was sind Sie denn für ein Dogmatiker? Vielleicht schreiben Sie mal was in Ihr Profil ?! Dass man weiss, mit wem man es zu tun hat, ohne erst alle Beiträge lesen zu müssen.
Wenn sich die Arbeit unserer Selbsthilfegruppe auf "leitliniengerecht Arbeit" beschränken würde, könnten wir gleich den Laden dichtmachen.





> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie das auch in die Tat umsetzen:  Bitte, entfernen Sie im Forum den Link zu PSI-DHB und entfernen Sie  "Leibowitz und sein onkologisches Konzept" vom ADT-Forum. Sicherlich  würde sich diese Maßnahme auch positiv auf die allenhalben spürbare  bessere Zusammenarbeit des Bundesverbandes mit der deutschen Urologie  auswirken.


Indem diese Zusammenarbeit noch "spürbar" besser wird? Aha, wie das??
Und wieso ist Ihnen so daran gelegen???

Ärgerlicher Einwurf aus HH, nach dem Blick in die Beiträge der letzten Tage,
Rudolf Stratmann

----------


## Felix*

> Die Therapie (Anm.: die DHB) ist keine Wunderwaffe gegen Prostatakrebs, aber sie verschafft als Erst-Therapie dem Neu-Diagnostizierten Zeit, in welcher er sich informieren und sich vorbereiten kann für den Fall, dass eine Weiter- und Andersbehandlung notwendig wird.
> 
> Unter günstigen Umständen, wenn der PSA-Wert in der Zeit der Therapie in den unmessbaren Bereich absinkt und komplementäre Massnahmen wie Ernährungsumstellung und gesunde Lebensweise den Prozess unterstützen, entsteht ein neues biologisches Gleichgewicht. Der PSA-Wert bleibt auf niedrigem Niveau stabil. Das ist die kurative Chance der DHB.


Genau diese Töne sind es, die mich seit meiner ersten Wahrnehmung der DHB abstoßen. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012, wer sich in der heutigen Zeit Bedenkzeit über die DHB beschaffen will, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. Dem ist auch nicht zu helfen, der Behauptungen vom niedrigen Niveau und kurativen Chancen nicht kritisch hinterfragt. Nicht zu vergessen die Risiken bei ungünstiger Ploidie oder die Risiken durch 5AR-Hemmer.

Ich habe Verständnis, wenn jemand vor 10 Jahren zur DHB gegriffen hat. Aber heute? Unabhängig davon glaube ich aber sowieso, daß sich kaum noch ein Urologe finden lässt, der bei der Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy mitmacht.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich habe Verständnis, wenn jemand vor 10 Jahren zur DHB gegriffen hat. Aber heute? Unabhängig davon glaube ich aber sowieso, daß sich kaum noch ein Urologe finden lässt, der bei der Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy mitmacht.



Wer immer auch sich hinter Felix* versteckt war selbst wohl noch nie bei einem Urologen, der sehr wohl bereit ist, auch die Wünsche nach  einer 3-fachen Hormonblockade  zu erfüllen, egal, ob das Kind nun DHB oder DHB nach Leibowitz heißt. Eine Hormonblockade, egal in welcher Zusammensetzung, ist doch nichts, was grundsätzlich gegen die S3-Leitlinien gerichtet ist. Mir hat jedenfalls die DHB keinen nachhaltigen Schaden zugefügt, und sogar die Nebenwirkungen waren letztlich zu ertragen. Welcher Teufel, Felix*, reitet Sie, dass Sie - normal duzen wir uns hier - so eine große Show um die DHB abziehen?

*"Ein Mensch wird nicht lange leben, wenn er dreierlei nicht weiß: was zu viel für ihn ist, was zu wenig für ihn ist und was genau richtig für ihn ist"
*(Aus Ostafrika)

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Felix*, wollen Sie das Fass "DHB" wieder aufmachen? Da kommen Sie um einige Jahre zu spät, das haben wir schon lange hinter uns, die Schlachten sind bereits alle geschlagen. Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust, erneut dabei mitzuspielen. RalfDm





> was sind Sie denn für ein Dogmatiker? Wenn sich die Arbeit unserer Selbsthilfegruppe auf "leitliniengerecht Arbeit" beschränken würde, könnten wir gleich den Laden dichtmachen.


 


> Wer immer auch sich hinter Felix* versteckt war selbst wohl noch nie bei einem Urologen,..... Welcher Teufel, Felix*, reitet Sie, dass Sie - normal duzen wir uns hier - so eine große Show um die DHB abziehen?


Wieso fällt man jetzt über Felix* in dieser Weise her? Diese Kommentare widersprechen massiv der Idee eines Forums. Ich finde den Ton völlig unangemessen und beleidigend.
Jedem (egal ob Arzt oder Laie) sollte es gestattet sein, mehr oder weniger fundiert etwas gegen "Grundprinzipien" Mancher zu sagen, denn schließlich  hat keiner die Wahrheit gepachtet. 
Ich fand die Kommentare _meinem_ absichtlich provokativen Threat 4 gegenüber,  z.B. von LowRoad gut und konstruktiv, so kann es Spaß machen, aus anderen Ansichten zu lernen. 

Ich steige aus.
Grüße
MS

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich steige aus.
> Grüße
> MS



Steigen Sie bitte _nicht_ aus, lieber Herr Schostak!!!

Die zugegebenermaßen etwas allergische Reaktion auf Felix* ist vor allem auch dadurch zu erklären, dass er ohne jede Not uralte Schlachten (die hier im Forum lange vor Ihrer Zeit mit extrem viel Herzblut und Kontroversen geschlagen wurden) wieder aufgreift und sich dabei vor allem auf uralte Beiträge aus 2007 bezieht. 

Da frage auch ich mich: Was bitte soll das??

Ich halte das für eine gezielte Provokation von Felix*, der sehr genau weiß, dass er damit bestimmte Reflexe auslöst (was leider auch prompt geschehen ist).

Dies alles darf keinesfalls ein Grund sein, dass Sie hier aussteigen. Sie sind eine ausgesprochene Bereicherung des Forums, nicht nur weil Sie ein profilierter Fachmediziner sind, sondern weil Sie sich erfrischend undogmatisch und offen präsentiert haben und gleichzeitig hochqualifizierte und differenzierte Ratschläge erteilt haben. 

Sie würden durch einen Ausstieg eindeutig die Falschen bestrafen!! Also bleiben Sie bitte dabei!!!

Herzliche Grüße nach Magedeburg...

Schorschel

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Herr Professor,

Als "alter" HB2-Patient (PSA > 200 und inoperable Fernmetastasen) profitierte ich über Jahre von der Hormontherapie (und später von Ketoconazol), verzichtete aber darauf, mich auf die Interventionen von Felix einzulassen. Ich würde es sehr bedauern, einen fachkundigen und immer fairen Mithelfer in unserem Forum zu verlieren, nur weil sich ein einzelner Teilnehmer auf DHB "eingeschossen" hat. Bitte, überlegen Sie sich Ihren Entschluss noch einmal! Trotzdem auch die Reaktionen nicht immer sehr sachlich ausfgefallen sind...

Mit besten Grüssen

Jürg

----------


## BurgerH

Schade lieber Herr Prof. Schostak!

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Norbert52

Und wieder haben es die selbsternannten Hobbymediziner (alte Maenner, die sich ihr Halbwissen anlesen und dann hier als ihre Wahrheit durchpeitschen) geschafft einen kompetenten Mediziner zu vertreiben.
Das die hier z.T.fast 80 jaehrigen Hobbyschreiber -und Schwaetzer mit ihren DHB,s WW's etc. in der Regel nicht an ihren - meistens wenig agressiven - Pca's (GS zwischen 5 und 6) versterben werden gibt ihnen doch nicht das Recht hier alle und alles sofort nieder zu machen was nicht in's Konzept passt.

Da sagt euch hier einmal ein renomierter Mediziner seine kompetente (der hat fuer seinen Job lange studiert und geforscht, verdammt noch mal) Meinung zu euren Pseuydotherapien und schon wird er gezielt rausgeekelt.

Ich falle bestimmt nicht vor jedem Doktor im weissen Kittel auf die Knie: Aber ich respektiere zunaechst mal seine Fachkompetenez und bin verdammt froh, dass mich gute Aerzte mit Ihrem Koennen vor 17 Jahren nach den ach so veralteten Leitlinien behandelt - und immer noch behandeln. Sonst koennte ich diesen, fuer mich letzten Beitrag, hier nicht mehr schreiben.

So, jetzt melden Sie mich bitte hier ab, Herr Damm.

Norbert

----------


## Felix*

Hallo Jürgvw, ich freue mich für Sie, dass Sie so lange von der Hormontherapie profitieren und wünsche Ihnen von ganzem Herzen, dass es noch sehr lange so weiter geht. Die Hormonbehandlung ist ein unverzichtbares, wertvolles Gut in der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs-Patienten. Bei der Diskussion um die DHB bitte ich Sie, zu berücksichtigen, dass ich ausschließlich die Leibowitz-DHB kritisiere, welche anstelle einer an sich indizierten Operation oder Bestrahlung durchgeführt wird.

Herr Schostak, bitte überlegen Sie es sich doch noch einmal mit dem Ausstieg. Sie sind für dieses Forum fast ebenso unverzichtbar wie die Hormonbehandlung für Prostatakrebs-Erkrankte.

Felix

----------


## LowRoad

Guten Tag Herr Prof Schostak,

_"Tschüß..."_ ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das nur auf diesen Thread hier bezog!?  Ich fände es extrem bedauerlich, wenn Sie sich aus dem Forum zurückziehen würden. Ich habe schon ein ziemlich guten Überblick über die internationale PCa-Forumsszene und da ist die hier vorhandene Bereitschaft der Profis schon einmalig - Respekt! Ich muss meine Kollegen aber auch wiederum ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen, fehlt ihnen als Betroffene offensichtlich manchmal die "professionelle Distanz". Menschlich! Auch mir geht es gelegentlich so, dass ich im Nachhinein denke, das hätte man auch anders formulieren können.

Mit etwas Schrecken habe auch ich gesehen, dass der Thread in eine Richtung wandert, der die Fortführung der 5ARI Diskussion als sinnlos erscheinen lässt - schade. Wahrscheinlich, so hoffe ich zumindest, werden sich unsere Wege aber im Forum doch noch das eine oder andere mal kreuzen, so dass auch da wieder Gelegenheit für ein kleines Scharmützel sein wird, vielleicht auch über die 5ARIs. 

Den Teilnehmern des AK-FPK noch der Hinweis, dass ich die 5ARIs im Zusammenhang mit der FDA Warnung kurz-und-knapp in den _"Prostate Cancer News of the Month"_ vom JULY-2011 thematisiert hatte...

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Professor Schostak,

meine ganz besondere Bitte an Sie gilt vorab dem Wunsch, dass Sie Ihre Spontanentscheidung rückgängig machen. Es gibt einfach zu viele Imponderabilien um unseren Männerkrebs PCa herum, um auf eine einheitliche und für immer gültige Linie zu kommen.




> Vielleicht hat Thompson recht, vielleicht auch nicht; Ich halte eine gesunde Skepsis für angezeigt, bis wir Langzeitverläufe haben. Man bedenke den marktwirtschaftlichen Effekt zu Gunsten der 5-ARIs....





> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich genau durch diese Diskussion das Vertrauen in bestimmte Wahrheiten über angeblich bekannte Tatsachen rund um Testosteron verloren;





> Es gibt eine Reihe von teilweise gegensätzlichen Thesen zu diesem Thema in den Büchern und natürlich auch in Publikationen. Ich selbst habe in Berlin eine Reihe von Forschungsprojekten gemacht und mache sie jetzt weiter in Magdeburg, die Details der Interaktion von Androgenen am Androgenrezeptor und den Androgenesponsiblen Elementen verschiedener Gene untersuchen. Da kommen teilweise gegensätzliche Dinge heraus. Die 2 letzten Jahre (Stichwort "Androgenneosynthese in der Zelle bei Kastrationsresistenz") haben aus meiner Sicht gezeigt, wie wenig wir wirklich über diese Mechanismen wissen. Für mich ein wichtiger Punkt ist der Unterschied von Gewebeskonzentration und Blutkonzentration. Es gibt so gut wie keine Arbeiten, die tatsächlich T oder DHT im Gewebe untersuchen (Ich gehe dem gerade mittels RT-PCR nach, mal sehen, ob ich jetzt was rausfinde;-)) Insofern sollten wir am besten weder die eine, noch die andere Annahme als in Stein gemeißelt annehmen und eine gewisse Portion Skepsis behalten.





> Bitte, entfernen Sie im Forum den Link zu PSI-DHB und entfernen Sie "Leibowitz und sein onkologisches Konzept" vom ADT-Forum. Sicherlich würde sich diese Maßnahme auch positiv auf die allenhalben spürbare bessere Zusammenarbeit des Bundesverbandes mit der deutschen Urologie auswirken.


Wie wahr wohl: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...712&Itemid=149




> Mich musst du allerdings bei deiner Aufzählung ausklammern, mir hat das vor 10 Jahren über den Atlantik geschwappte, hier im Forum propagierte Konzept die Prostata gerettet - und nicht nur einmal.





> Wenn Du nun sogar mich (Reinardo) als ein Beispiel für das Versagen der DHB anführst, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Dass ich heil den Krieg überstanden habe, war ein Glück in meinem Leben. Dass ich nach meiner Krebsdiagnose im Jahre 2001 durch Christan Ligensas Engagement hier im Forum von Bob Leibowitz und der DHB erfahren und diese dann als meine Ersttherapie gewählt habe, das war für mich ein ebenso großes Glück.





> Wenn sich die Arbeit unserer Selbsthilfegruppe auf "leitliniengerecht Arbeit" beschränken würde, könnten wir gleich den Laden dichtmachen.





> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012, wer sich in der heutigen Zeit Bedenkzeit über die DHB beschaffen will, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. Dem ist auch nicht zu helfen, der Behauptungen vom niedrigen Niveau und kurativen Chancen nicht kritisch hinterfragt. Nicht zu vergessen die Risiken bei ungünstiger Ploidie oder die Risiken durch 5AR-Hemmer.





> Mir hat jedenfalls die DHB keinen nachhaltigen Schaden zugefügt.





> Wieso fällt man jetzt über Felix* in dieser Weise her? Diese Kommentare widersprechen massiv der Idee eines Forums. Ich finde den Ton völlig unangemessen und beleidigend. Jedem (egal ob Arzt oder Laie) sollte es gestattet sein, mehr oder weniger fundiert etwas gegen "Grundprinzipien" Mancher zu sagen, denn schließlich hat keiner die Wahrheit gepachtet


Wie wahr wohl; aber beleidigend ist doch weder Ralf noch Rustra oder ich geworden!?




> Die zugegebenermaßen etwas allergische Reaktion auf Felix* ist vor allem auch dadurch zu erklären, dass er ohne jede Not uralte Schlachten (die hier im Forum lange vor Ihrer Zeit mit extrem viel Herzblut und Kontroversen geschlagen wurden) wieder aufgreift und sich dabei vor allem auf uralte Beiträge aus 2007 bezieht. Da frage auch ich mich: Was bitte soll das?? Ich halte das für eine gezielte Provokation von Felix*, der sehr genau weiß, dass er damit bestimmte Reflexe auslöst (was leider auch prompt geschehen ist).





> Dies alles darf keinesfalls ein Grund sein, dass Sie hier aussteigen. Sie sind eine ausgesprochene Bereicherung des Forums, nicht nur weil Sie ein profilierter Fachmediziner sind, sondern weil Sie sich erfrischend undogmatisch und offen präsentiert haben und gleichzeitig hochqualifizierte und differenzierte Ratschläge erteilt haben. Sie würden durch einen Ausstieg eindeutig die Falschen bestrafen!! Also bleiben Sie bitte dabei!!!





> Ich würde es sehr bedauern, einen fachkundigen und immer fairen Mithelfer in unserem Forum zu verlieren, nur weil sich ein einzelner Teilnehmer auf DHB "eingeschossen" hat. Bitte, überlegen Sie sich Ihren Entschluss noch einmal!





> Hallo Jürgvw, ich freue mich für Sie, dass Sie so lange von der Hormontherapie profitieren und wünsche Ihnen von ganzem Herzen, dass es noch sehr lange so weiter geht. Die Hormonbehandlung ist ein unverzichtbares, wertvolles Gut in der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs-Patienten. Bei der Diskussion um die DHB bitte ich Sie, zu berücksichtigen, dass ich ausschließlich die Leibowitz-DHB kritisiere, welche anstelle einer an sich indizierten Operation oder Bestrahlung durchgeführt wird. Herr Schostak, bitte überlegen Sie es sich doch noch einmal mit dem Ausstieg. Sie sind für dieses Forum fast ebenso unverzichtbar wie die Hormonbehandlung für Prostatakrebs-Erkrankte.


Das sind doch die erhofften versöhnlichen Argumentationen. Als ich diesen meinen Beitrag begann, war der Beitrag von Felix noch nicht sichtbar. Es erübrigt sich nun fast, dass ich dies überhaupt noch einstelle. Der vollständigkeit halber und um auch meine dringende Bitte an Prof. Schostak zum Weitermachen in diesem Forum noch einmal zu unterstreichen, lasse ich es nun etwas unvollendet so stehen.

*"Eine falsche Ansicht zu widerrufen, erfordert mehr Charakter, als sie zu verteidigen"
*(Arthur Schopenhauer)

----------


## Helmut.2

Herr Prof. Schostak,



> Guten Tag Herr Prof. Schostak,
> 
> _"Tschüß..."_ ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das nur auf diesen Thread hier bezog!?  Ich fände es extrem bedauerlich, wenn Sie sich aus dem Forum zurückziehen würden. Ich habe schon ein ziemlich guten Überblick über die internationale PCa-Forumsszene und da ist die hier vorhandene Bereitschaft der Profis schon einmalig - Respekt! Ich muss meine Kollegen aber auch wiederum ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen, fehlt ihnen als Betroffene offensichtlich manchmal die "professionelle Distanz". Menschlich! Auch mir geht es gelegentlich so, dass ich im Nachhinein denke, das hätte man auch anders formulieren können.


Ich schließe mich LowRoad hier an und ich hoffte schon mehr über das DHT zu erfahren, denn wie Sie auf meiner Webseite unschwer erkennen können bin ich ein Anhänger von Stephen B. Strum MD  Er vertritt die These, daß das DHT ein Vielfach höhere Ernährung für den Prostatakrebs wäre und daher habe ich in meinen letzten ADT-3 und jetzt bei der SAB seit dem 15.August 2012 weil ich glaube, daß das DHT nur mit Dutaserid aber weniger mit Finasterid nieder gedrückt werden kann.

Ich bin und war immer der Meinung, daß man alle Optionen offen hatten sollten und nicht wie jetzt in diesem Thread geschehen die Sache total wider aus dem Ruder läuft!

Ich bitte Sie Herr Professor Schostak kommen Sie wieder und geben uns ALLEN Prostatakrebs betroffenen die Chancen die ins Forum gestellten Fragen von Ihnen zu beantworten.

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus
Helmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:

"Und wieder haben es die selbsternannten Hobbymediziner (alte Maenner, die sich ihr Halbwissen anlesen und dann hier als ihre Wahrheit durchpeitschen) geschafft einen kompetenten Mediziner zu vertreiben.
Das die hier z.T.fast 80 jaehrigen Hobbyschreiber -und Schwaetzer mit ihren DHB,s WW's etc. in der Regel nicht an ihren - meistens wenig agressiven - Pca's (GS zwischen 5 und 6) versterben werden gibt ihnen doch nicht das Recht hier alle und alles sofort nieder zu machen was nicht in's Konzept passt." (Norbert52)

Damit bin offensichtlich ich gemeint.

Man lese sich doch einmal den Beitrag von Felix vom 9.1.2012 durch. Was er darin fordert, ist die Bereinigung des BPS-Forums von a l l e n Hinweisen auf Leibowitz und die DHB. Ich finde, d a s ist ein unangemesses Verhalten, nicht jedoch mein Protest! Ich habe mir sogar noch die Mühe gemacht, die Grundzüge der DHB zu erklären.
Wer ist dieser "Felix"? Welche Autoren hat er gelesen? Wie kann er sein Urteil begründen? Was masst er sich an, bei seinem ersten Erscheinen hier im Forum als ein Inquisitor aufzutreten?

Wenn Prof. Schostak das Forum verlässt, weil jemand dem "Felix" die Schranken zeigt, dann finde ich das natürlich bedauerlich, da auch ich seine Beiträge sachlich und fundiert empfinde und daraus lernen kann. Aber so artig und gesittet wie in Ärzteforen geht es in Patientenforen nun mal nicht zu.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Carlos

Hallo, lieber Herr Prof. Schostack
Dieser Ausstieg passt doch überhaupt nicht zu dem von Ihnen hier praktizierten Erscheinungsbilld, welches ja nur als sehr positiv betrachtet werden kann.
Bei dieser Diskussion können Sie doch ganz souverän über der Sache stehen und diesen Thread abhaken. Sie persönlich wurden ja überhaupt nicht angegriffen und wir möchten Sie hier wirklich weiterhin im Boot haben. Also, bittte bleiben Sie dabei. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Carlos

----------


## dillinger

Hallo allerseits!

Zitat Reinardo:
"..Wenn Prof. Schostak das Forum verlässt, weil jemand dem "Felix" die  Schranken zeigt, dann finde ich das natürlich bedauerlich, da auch ich  seine Beiträge sachlich und fundiert empfinde und daraus lernen kann.  Aber so artig und gesittet wie in Ärzteforen geht es in Patientenforen  nun mal nicht zu.."

Keine Bange, Herr Prof. Schostak steigt doch "nur" aus diesem Thread aus...

Ich glaube nicht, daß Hr. Prof. Schostak den letzten Beitrag für dieses Forum geschrieben hat. 
Wenn doch, dann mit H. Burger: Schade! Schade! Schade!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## mathias60

Hallo,

was bedeutet diese ganze Diskussion, von der ich das meiste nicht verstehe, für einen wie mich, der seinen GS9 PCA seit drei Jahren nur mit der Einnahme von Avodart ganz gut im Griff hat?

Gruß
Mathias60

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Mathias,

das bedeutet, dass niemand mit Sicherheit bestätigen kann, dass Du den PSA-Wert von 04.01.12 mit  <0,05 ng/ml der kontinuierlichen Einnahme von Avodart verdankst. Es ist für Dich aber unbedingt empfehlenswert auf die für Dich günstige Wirkungsweise auch weiterhin zu vertrauen. Es wäre fatal, daran Zweifel zu hegen, denn der feste Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge. Ich wünsche Dir auch weiterhin einen beruhigenden Verlauf.


*"Der Mann, der den Berg abtrug, war derselbe, der damit angefangen hatte, kleine Steine wegzutragen"
*(Aus China)

----------


## M Schostak

> Keine Bange, Herr Prof. Schostak steigt doch "nur" aus diesem Thread aus...
> Ich glaube nicht, daß Hr. Prof. Schostak den letzten Beitrag für dieses Forum geschrieben hat. 
> gruss, dillinger


Liebes Forum,
also mit einer solchen Reaktion hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet - Danke an alle Fürsprecher!
Dillingers Einschätzung stimmt offenbar; Ich habe heute gemerkt, dass ich sowieso viel zu neugierig bin, um "Draußen" zu bleiben, außerdem habe ich in den letzten Wochen einiges gelernt.
Also: Zeit für´s Comeback :-)) (aber in einem anderen Threat)

Weiter beste Grüße

MS

----------


## dillinger

@ M Schostak
Ein Professor mit ♥ & Humor, 
weiter so, Hr. Prof. Schostak!
Ich lese Ihre Beiträge mit Interesse und Vergnügen..

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Helmut.2

> Also: Zeit für´s Comeback :-)) (aber in einem anderen Threat)
> 
> Weiter beste Grüße
> 
> MS


Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Schostak,

ich glaube, daß von uns einigen ein Stein vom Herzen fiel, daß Sie doch wieder hier sind!

Eine Bitte, schreiben Sie das nächste mal das Wort "Thread" so und nicht Threat es liest sich so gefährlich an.

Danke und herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## M Schostak

> Eine Bitte, schreiben Sie das nächste mal das Wort "Thread" so und nicht Threat es liest sich so gefährlich an.


Oops, wie peinlich. Naja, Immerhin hat das Portal Korrekturen.de das Problem in seiner Sammlung Beliebteste Fehler .

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Mathias,

natürlich begreife ich, dass die in diesem Thread laufende Diskussion für Dich nicht von besonderem Interesse ist. Aber: Jeder Prostatakrebs ist anders, jedes Medikament wirkt ungleich (beim Einen ist es das non plus ultra, für den Anderen bringt es eine bittere Enttäuschung), und jeder Patient ist anders, vom leichtfertigen über den ängstlichen, vom "vogelstraussigen" bis zum überaus interessierten Typ und allen Varianten, die dazwischen liegen. Ganz abgesehen von Angehörigen, die für ihre Väter, Grossväter oder Ehemänner kämpfen.

Das hat zur Folge, dass es kaum einen Diskussionsfaden gibt, der jedem Leser etwas bringt. Aber (dies zum zweiten Mal): Es ist ja nicht verboten, einmal etwas zu lesen, von dem man glaubt, es interessiere nicht (plötzlich kannn es doch von Interesse werden...), es ist nicht verboten, einen Text zu überspringen, und es ist schliesslich möglich, eine Antwort zu geben, wenn man annimmt, einem Mitbetroffenen helfen zu können oder dann, wenn man glaubt (wie Du das offen schreibst), etwas nicht oder nicht so ganz zu verstehen. Gerade solche Nachfragen können dazu beitragen, dass Dinge klargestellt werden, die vielleicht andere ebenfalls nicht verstanden haben, aber nicht den Mut haben, Fragen zu stellen.

Daher mein Vorschlag: Lies weiter mit, kopiere Dir Texte, die Dir später einmal nützlich sein könnten und Dich deshalb besonders interessieren - und überspringe das, was Dich nicht interessiert. Anders gesagt, wie es die Tauben im Märchen "Aschenputtel" mit den Erbsen machten: "Die guten ins Töpchen, die schlechten ins Kröpchen".

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss

Jürg

Und nun, um es ja nicht zu vergessen: Ich freue mich, Prof. Schostak weiterhin im Forum anzutreffen!

----------


## mathias60

Hallo Jürg,

da hast Du mich aber vollkommen missverstanden! Mich interessiert dieser Thread über Dutasterid sogar sehr, habe aber wie gesagt nur die Hälfte verstanden. Da ich seit meiner RP vor 3 Jahren den PSA mit Avodart als alleinigem Mittel niederhalte, befürchtete ich, wie Harald_1933 in seiner Antwort auch vermutete, daß ich jetzt auf härtere Mittel umsteigen müsste. 

@Harald
Danke und dasselbe für Dich und alle


Gruß und Gute Nacht
Mathias60

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Mathias,

da habe ich Dich tatsächlich missverstanden, und ich bitte Dich um um Entschuldigung. Dies um so mehr, weil Du noch nach Mitternaht zum Griffel, d. h. in die Tasten greifen musstest.

Immerhin bleibt eine Empfehlung: Frage nach, wenn Du etwas für Dich wichtiges nicht verstehst, oder wende Dich mit Deinen Fragen in einer perönlichen Nachricht an einen Mitstreiter, von dem Du weisst, dass er gut im Bild ist. Daneben gibt es ja auch noch den telefonischen Auskunftsdienst des BPS.

Beste Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## hartmuth

Vorbei das Blitzgewitter, so mancher reibt sich verwundert die Augen…
Natürlich ist man über den felix* hergefallen, dem Unglücklichen…
Natürlich war dessen motzerisches Auftreten wenig hilfreich und provokant…
Irgendwie kommt es wenigstens 1x jährlich zu Eklat, und häufig ist Leibowitz im Spiel, der des öfteren Beißreflexe auslöst und dessen Nennung in diesem thread mir nicht so recht einleuchten will. Er war doch nichteinmal der Erstanwender der 5ARIs!
Lesen wir doch einmal, wie die Stimmung vor dem salomonischen FDA-Urteil war (übrigens nicht einstimmig). Sind sie alle dem Leibowitz auf den Leim gegangen?:



> „Als Prof. Wolfgang Weidner, Präsident der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie, mir letztes Jahr in einem persönlichen Gespräch von Dutasterid (in Deutschland unter dem Namen Avodart® erhältlich) bei der Prostatakrebs-Prävention berichtete, war er überaus begeistert über die Wirkung dieses 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmers. 
> (…)
> Bisher wird dieses Medikament nur als sogenanntes Off-Label-Use eingesetzt. Mit anderen Worten ist Dutasterid für die Prostatakarzinom-Prävention noch nicht zugelassen. Die Zulassung zur Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms könnte noch Ende 2010 erfolgen.
> (…)
> Mein Rat: Diese Studie und die Wirkung von Dutasterid konnte bei der im letzten Jahr neugefassten S3-Leitlinie zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms noch nicht berücksichtigt werden.
> Haben Sie einen PSA-Wert von über 4 ng/ml und besteht bei Ihnen der Verdacht auf ein Prostatakarzinom, dann sprechen Sie Ihren Arzt auch auf Dutasterid an. Dutasterid wird in Deutschland unter dem Markennamen Avodart® angeboten.
> Mit den besten Wünschen für Ihre Männergesundheit
> Ihr Dr. Ralf Hettich“ (zitiert nach dessen homepage)


Lieber Herr Schostak, ich finde es wie alle hier super, dass Sie es sich nocheinmal anders überlegt haben. Wir brauchen ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahrungen. Sie haben zu spüren bekommen, es geht bisweilen etwas rauh zu hier im Forum. Im gegenseitigen Respekt kann man sich immer wieder zusammenraufen. Allerdings: So wie mancher hier es sich wünscht, nämlich dass eine Kapazität wie Sie von uns als Laie in seinen Darlegungen kritisiert und hinterfragt werden darf, wird es auch zukünftig nicht sein. Alle von uns geäußerte Kritik ist nicht von Laien ausgedacht, sondern bezieht sich i.d.R. auf wissenschaftliche Aussagen von medizinischen Kollegen oder Studien, die das eine oder andere eben anders sehen. Für Sie heißt das, Sie werden das eine oder andere Mal wohl im Wind stehen…Ich denke, Ihre erfrischend lockere Art wird Sie das aushalten lassen, vor allen da Sie es verstehen, sich kommunikativ zu verhalten und auch mal selbstkritisch sagen können: „Vielleicht ist dies auch anders…“ Das finde ich persönlich äußerst sympathisch. Daran können sich viele ein Beispiel nehmen…

----------


## Reinardo

"Hansjörg Burger verdanken wir folgende Erkenntnis:


"...der Gleason-Score sollte nicht mehr nach einer Hormonblockade bestimmt werden. Nach Prof. Helpap wird der Gleason Score durch die Hormonblockade verfälscht und nach oben getrieben. Das sagt nicht nur Prof. Helpap sondern auch die WHO...". (Lowroad)

Beim Nachlesen des Threads stoße ich auf diese recht merkwürdige Aussage. Ohne dass ich hier mit der gleichen gedanklichen Tiefe wie die anderen Diskutanten des Themas mithalten kann, kommt mir doch die Vermutung, dass Prof. Helpap nicht wahrhaben will, was nicht sein darf. Das Argument von Pat Walsh, dessen Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer das Ergebnis von Beobachtungen eines ganzen Berufslebens ist, erscheint mir einfach plausibler. Er sagt, dass Hormontherapie, gleich welcher Ausgestaltung, nur bewirkt: "... does two things. It stops cells from making PSA, and it shrinks the hormon-sensitive cell population; a man's PSA falls, and it takes longer for the bone scan to become positive for metastases. BUT IT DOESN'T STOP THE CLOCK; THE HORMONE-INSENSITIVE CELLS CONTINUE TO GROW SILENTLY!" Den Nutzen der Hormontherapie sieht Pat Walsh nur palliativ, beim Einsetzen von Beschwerden. Pathologisch bestätigt wird Pat Walsh's These von der Denkschule Tribukait - Böcking, die in ihren Langzeituntersuchungen feststellten, dass Hormontherapie tatsächlich duch den Selektionsprozess eine Malignitätssteigerung bewirkt, welche in fortgeschrittenen Stadien der Erkrankung das Leben sogar verkürzt.
Die traurigen Geschichten, die ich hier im Fortgeschrittenen-Forum von Zeit zu Zeit lese, bestärken auch meinen Glauben an die Richtigkeit dieser Beobachtungen.   Nein, der Gleason-Score wird durch Hormontherapie nicht "verfälscht". Er verschlimmert sich!
Über die Gründe, weshalb die Urologie und insbes. die durch Lowroad hier vertretenen Privatärzte sich beharrlich weigern, die Thesen von Walsh, Tribukait, Böcking u. a. auch nur zu diskutieren und praktisch zu überprüfen, möchte ich hier besser nichts sagen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

so ganz logisch klingt Deine Einlassung nicht. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen: "Nach Prof. Helpap wird der Gleason Score durch die Hormonblockade verfälscht und nach oben getrieben. Das sagt nicht nur Prof. Helpap sondern auch die WHO...". (Lowroad)" und:  "Nein, der Gleason-Score wird durch Hormontherapie nicht "verfälscht". Er verschlimmert sich!" LowRoad vertritt übrigens keine Privatärzte, er ist PCa-Betroffener, genau wie Du und ich. Niemand zweifelt an der Richtigkeit der Walsh-Aussagen. Es ging in diesem Thread doch eigentlich vordergründig um den Einfluß von 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmern auf bestimmte Abläufe im Tumorgeschehen. Auch die Auswirkung auf den DHT-Wert wurde diskutiert. Bitte, lies das alles noch einmal in Ruhe durch.

----------


## mathias60

Hallo Jürg,

alles klar!

Gruß Mathias60

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Mathias,

nachdem der suspekte Lymphknoten per MRT am 21.6.2010 nicht mehr nachweisbar war und sich auch am 20.7.2011 keine Veränderungen zeigten, könntest Du Dich mit dem aktuellen PSA-Wert zunächst entspannt in einen Schaukelstuhl setzen. Auch die Tatsache, dass der PSA-Wert durch Avodart beeinträchtigt wird, also rechnerisch höher anzusetzen wäre, sollte Dich zunächst noch nicht beunruhigen. Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung. LudwigS könnte Dir hierzu sicher auch aus seiner eigenen Erfahrung noch einen Ratschlag geben.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald:-

Dein Einwand ist nun seinerseits mir nicht ganz verständlich. Ich habe mir aber, wie Du angeregt hast, den Thread von Anfang an noch einmal durchgelesen und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass ich zu den gründlich recherchierten und mit Literaturhinweisen belegten Ausführungen von Lowroad, Professor Schostak, Hartmut u.a. zur Frage, um die es hier ging, nichts beitragen kann und auch keine Chance sehe,  hiervon zu profitieren. Die Ärzte, zu denen ich Zugang habe, messen keinen DHT-Wert. 
Es ärgert mich nur immer, wenn über Ärzte wie Pat Walsh und Leibowitz abfällig geschrieben wird und, wie man erkennen kann, ohne Studium derer Veröffentlichungen noch nach einer Auseinandersetzung mit deren Therapie. 
Und was soll ich denn mit der Aussage anfangen, die Hormontherapie "verfälsche" den Gleason-Score? "Verfälscht" ist z.B.,  wenn das Thermometer Grad 18 anzeigt und es ist in Wirklichkeit nur Grad 16. Selbst ein "Papst" wie Prof. Helpap darf das doch nicht einfach so dahersagen.

Nichts für ungut. Auf Wiedersehen in einem anderen Thread.   Gruß, Reinhard

----------


## Conobar

Da habe ich ja mal wieder eine heftige Diskussion losgetreten...mit meiner Frage.
Nur soviel: Drei Wochen nach der Feststellung meines DHT-Spiegels durch meinen Onkologen habe ich durch das Labor meines Urologen den DHT Wert ermitteln lassen:
*6,5 ng/dl, Referenzbereich 16 - 110 ng/dl. * Also bezüglich des DHT-Wertes kein Anlass zur Besorgnis, wenn ich dem Labor meines Urologen glauben soll.
Das zeigt wieder, das in unserem Fall nicht einmal die Labors eine klare Aussage machen können...und wie unterschiedlich die Werte ausfallen können.

Seit 14 Monaten bin ich wieder in der intermittierenden Phase, nur unter Avodart 0,5, mg und verschiedenen NEM, das PSA scheint sich auf hohem Niveau einzupendeln, seit 6 Monaten bewegt  sich der Wert um die 13 ng/ml.
Mein Urologe kontrolliert regelmässig Veränderungen meines Tumors mittels Farbduplex-codierter TURS...auch hier zeigen sich keinerlei Veränderungen.

Ich gehe weiterhin meinen Weg. Bei meiner Therapie verlasse ich mich ausschließlich auf die Aussagen von Betroffenen, die die gleiche oder ähnliche Therapie gewählt haben wie ich und bereits mehr als 10 Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität überstanden haben, und es sieht so aus, als wenn ich noch einige Jahre mehr mein Leben geniessen kann.

RPE mit möglicher Impotenz und/oder Inkontinenz...für mich unvorstellbar, auch wenn hier einige Forumsteilnehmer versuchen Betroffenen mit allen Mitteln diese Therapie "schmackhaft" zu machen und die DHB als unwirksam oder sogar krankheitsverschlechternd darzustellen.

In diesem Sinne, allen Betroffenen alles Gute und viel Erfolg,  bei welcher Therapie auch immer.

*Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf seine falsche Meinung.*

----------


## Felix*

> Ich habe mir aber, wie Du angeregt hast, den Thread von Anfang an noch einmal durchgelesen und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass ich zu den gründlich recherchierten und mit Literaturhinweisen belegten Ausführungen von Lowroad, Professor Schostak, Hartmut u.a. zur Frage, um die es hier ging, nichts beitragen kann und auch keine Chance sehe, hiervon zu profitieren.


Hallo Reinardo,

ich empfehle Ihnen diese Literatur:

http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktuell...?L=hyelioccxuh

Vielleicht profitieren Sie doch.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Felix,

die verlinkte Information hinterläßt eigentlich eher Unbehagen. Man weiß letztlich immer noch nicht wirklich, woran man ist. Das kam auch andeutungsweise durch die Skepsis äußernden Einblendungen in diesem Thread durch Prof. Schostak zum Ausdruck, über den ich übrigens *diese* Info eben noch einmal las.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,
J. Köllermann ist ein renommierter Pathologe, der viel forscht und auch literarisch sehr emsig ist. Häufig geht er dabei äußerst interessanten Fragestellungen nach. Zur Frage der Gleason-Verfälschung durch Androgenentzug kann man bei ihm folgende Aussagen nachlesen (Berlin 2008):



> Nach aktuellen Konsensbeschlüssen wird grundsätzlich von einer Bestimmung des Malignitätsgrades aufgrund regressiver Veränderungen abgeraten (Caroll et al. 2002) und somit eine eingehendere Beschäftigung mit dieser Fragestellung umgangen.


Er erläutert dann, dass der Gleason durch eine Beurteilung mehrerer Merkmale bestimmt wird und äußert die Auffassung, den Gleason durchaus auch nach einer endokrinen Therapie bestimmen zu können, vermerkte aber dazu:



> *Zwei dieser Parameter werden durch die endokrine Vorbehandlung  deutlich beeinträchtigt. Für den in der Befundung endokrin vorbehandelter Prostataektomiepräparate Ungeübten wird dadurch leicht ein höherer Gleason vorgetäuscht.*


Es darf durchaus kritisch gefragt werden: Wie häufig kommen einem Pathologen durch ADT vorbehandelte Präparate auf den Tisch, so daß er als Geübter gelten kann? Meine Meinung: Äußerst selten. Die Mehrzahl der Pathologen beurteilt diese Präparate wohl eher weniger treffend und gibt den Gleason tendentiell zu hoch an. Dies ein Grund mehr, auch eine zytologische Begutachtung vorzunehmen. Eine ergänzende Ploidiebestimmung hätte zumindest diesen Aspekt besser objektivieren können.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmuth:-

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Die Frage betrifft mich persönlich sehr. Im Jahre 2001 wurde der Gleason mit 2+3 diagnostziert. Im Zuge der Teilnahme an dem Gruppenversuch FNAB/DNA-Analyse wurde die zytologische Malignität zuerst als peridiploid und 2 Jahre später als multiploid eingestuft. Als ich dann im vorigen Jahr eine TUR-P machen liess, wurde in der Charité ein Gleason von 4+5 ermittelt. Das bestätigt eigentlich nur, dass Gleason und DNA-Einstufung sich in etwa konform entwickeln und nach Deinem obigen Hinweis würde die zytologische Entwicklung auch beweisen, dass der Gleason sich tatsächlich zu 4+5 hin entwickelt hat und keine "Verfälschung durch Hormontherapie" vorliegt.  An Hormontherapie hatte ich ja nur die DHB in 2001/2. In 2009 und 2010 musste ich noch einmal je ein 3-Monatsdepot akzeptieren, aber das war schon nach dieser Entwicklung.  
Von einer "Verfälschung" bin ich bisher nicht ausgegangen, habe die Entwicklung als real angesehen entsprechend den Langzeituntersuchungen Tribukaits, der die zeitlich fortschreitende Entdifferenzierung als eine normalen Entwicklung sieht. Die entsprechende Passage hatte ich weiter oben im Thread schon zitiert. So konzentriere ich mich z.Zt. auf Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen mittels MCP, Curcumin, Amanita phalloides und Ernährung/Bewegung.  Mal sehen, was draus wird.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## M Schostak

> RPE mit möglicher Impotenz und/oder Inkontinenz...für mich unvorstellbar, auch wenn hier einige Forumsteilnehmer versuchen Betroffenen mit allen Mitteln diese Therapie "schmackhaft" zu machen und die DHB als unwirksam oder sogar krankheitsverschlechternd darzustellen.*.*


"Alle Mittel" sind in diesem Fall die gültigen S3-Leitlinien
Siehe Zeile 6 auf der Startseite des PBS:
"Der Beratung liegt die "Interdisziplinäre  Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der  verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms" der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) zugrunde"

----------


## Reinardo

Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Schostak:-

Zwischen Connobars Krankengeschichte und der meinigen gibt es einige Parallelen. Vor Jahren hatten  Connobar und ich auch per Email Kontakt. Deshalb bin ich gut in der Lage, Connobar beizupflichten, denn unsere "Philosophie" ist die gleiche. Seine Bemerkung "mit aller Macht" bezieht sich nicht auf die S3-Leitlinien sondern auf seine (und meine) Erfahrung, dass man es schwer hat, andere Behandlungswege zu wählen als die Leitlinien sie vorschreiben. Das gilt selbst dann, wenn dieser andere Weg, wie z.B. die DHB,  schulmedizinisch ausgerichtet ist und plausibel begründet werden kann. Denn was ist denn diese Therapie anderes als eine intermittierende ADT3 ergänzt um einige die Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie sorgsam berücksichtigende Besonderheiten.
Den auch von diesem Verband mit herausgégebenen Patientenratgeber zur S3-Leitlinie habe ich mir durchgelesen. Die Passagen finden sich auf den Seiten 50 und 51. wo steht, dass die Leitlinie die intermittierende Hormontherapie zulässt, obgleich keine gesicherten Langzeitdaten vorliegen. Zur dreifachen Hormonblockade, also ergänzt um den Wirkstoff Finasterid, liegen lt. Leitlinie  ebenfalls keine Langzeiterfahrungen vor (experimentell), aber sie wird in der Leitlinie nicht empfohlen. Dann steht da, dass man die Hormontherapie wählen könne, wenn man aus Altersgründen das Operations- oder Bestrahlungsrisiko scheut oder im Rahmen des langfristigen Beobachtens Folgen der Erkrankung lindern wolle. An anderer Stelle (S.49) finde ich den Vermerk, dass die ärztliche Leitlinie den Hormonentzug empfiehlt, wenn Beschwerden vorliegen. Wenn keine Beschwerden bestehen, kann er angeboten werden, ist aber nicht unbedingt angezeigt. Das ist doch alles nicht so richtig schlüssig und zeigt doch, dass in den Gremien unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschten. Warum soll ein Patient da nicht selber wählen dürfen, was er für vernünftig und für sich angemessen hält? So plädiere ich für die nächste Ausgabe der Leitlinien für die völlige Freigabe der Hormontherapie nach Massgabe einer Beratung zwischen Arzt und Patient.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Conobar

Genau so ist es Fakt, lieber Reinardo,
und ich teile deine Meinung.
 "Die interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3" ist mir auch bekannt. Auch wenn es Leitlinien gibt: gerade bei der Therapie des PCa halte ich individuelles Vorgehen in der Therapiewahl für unumgänglich.
Ich beobachte seit 8 Jahren in 2 Selbsthilfegruppen die Krankheitsverläufe meiner Mitbetroffenen , auch ein Grund der mich in meiner Meinung und Therapiewahl bestärkt hat, mich nicht strikt an die Leitlinien zu halten und statt dessen alternative Therapien auszutesten.
Ist der Urologe , der unser Forumsmitglied Angelus (und Andere) zur RPE (wahrscheinlich) überredet hat, nach den "Leitlinien der Qualität S 3" vorgegangen??
Was wird dieser Urologe als Gründe anführen, warum nach Entfernung des Primärtumors die Metastasen des Betroffenen "explodiert" sind??

MfG

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo, hallo Conobar,
gute Repliken von euch. Ich hoffe nicht, dass unser lieber Herr Schostak sich hier im Forum auf die DHB einschießen will. Sicherlich darf er dies tun, aber bitte nicht mit Allgemeinheiten. Hier im Forum sind doch die Leibowitzschen Daten zum 10-JAhres-follow-up veröffentlicht. DA kann man doch ersehen, dass eine 13-Monatige DHB  bei über 50% der Patienten ein 10-Jahres-Überleben und mehr bewirkt hat. Dies deckt sich auch mit meiner persönlichen DHB-Statistik. Wenn dann bitte über die Ergebnisse dieser Statistiken diskutieren, auch wenn sie experimentell sind. Wer 10 oder 15 JAhre mit einer DHB gewonnen hat, den juckt wenig ob dies experimentell war.
Sicherlich wäre ein großer Teil der DHB-Ptienten auch mit Active Surveillance ganz gut gefahren, nur ist von der Ausgangssituation her ein ganz erheblicher Teil der erfogreichen DHB-Patienten mit Gleason 3+4 diagnostiziert worden! Eine ADT bewirkt Apoptose, AS nicht und deshalb sehe ich die DHB durchaus als Alternative.

----------


## LowRoad

> Kommen wir zum therapeutischen Einsatz....


Betreffend 5ARIs, speziell Dutasterid (AVODART®) möchte ich folgende Studie von Dr.Neil Fleshner & Kollegen(University of Toronto) vorstellen: Drug Slows Progress of Prostate Cancer

Untersucht wurde, ob Dutasterid einen positiven oder negativen Einfluss auf das outcome von AS Patienten hat. Dazu wurden 289 Patienten, mittleres Alter 65, mittleres PSA 5,7ng/ml und mit bis auf einen Patienten Gleason 6 Erkrankungen, in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt. Die eine Gruppe bekam 0.5mg Dutasterid/Tag, die andere Gruppe ein Placebo.

Es wurden nach 18 und 36 Monaten Rebiopsien durchgeführt um den Krankheitsfortschritt zu ermitteln. 54 von 144 Dutesterid Patienten hatten eine Krankheitsverschlechterung, bzw. 70 von 145 Placebo Patienten. Eine verschlechterung der Pathologie war bei 43 Dutesterid und 51 Placebo Patienten erkennbar. Nach 36 Monaten konnte in 36% der Dutasterid Patienten und 23% der Placebo Patienten kein Krebs nachgewiesen werden. Interessant ist, das die nach 18 Monaten noch so aussah: 28% krebsfrei in der Dutasterid Gruppe, bzw. 31% in der Placebogruppe. Unter Dutasterid steigt die "Krebsfreiheit", unter Placebo fällt sie ab.

Kritik wurde wegen des kurzen Beobachtungszeitraumes und der unbrauchbaren Randomisierung (Dutasterid -> 50% PSA Abfall) geäussert.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Low Road,
danke für diese neue Studie. Ich sah schon in der REDUCE- und REDEEM-Studie ein Risiko für höheren Gleason nicht bewiesen, äußerte dennoch Bedenken bei prophylaktischer Langzeitanwendung und sehe deshalb die FDA-Entscheidung durchaus begründet.
Bei therapeutischer Anwendung wie in vorliegender Studie ist nun auch statistisch keine höhere Malignisierung durch die 5ARIs mehr gegeben. Der Vorteil wird eindrucksvoll dokumentiert wie in anderen Studien auch. Die Debatte hat zu Verunsicherung auch hier im Forum beigetragen unter denen, die 5ARIs anwenden. Ich denke nach wie vor gibt es keinen Grund zur Besorgnis. Bei AS und intermittierender HB sind die Erfolge bewiesen.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hartmut,
" Bei AS und intermittierender HB sind die Erfolge bewiesen." Wo kann man über die Erfolge bei AS nachlesen? Gibt es hier im Forum ASler die Erfahrung mit der Einnahme von Dutasterid haben?
Was ich an der erwähnten Studie nicht verstehe:
Es wurden nur Männer mit " low risk cancer" in Studie aufgenommen, medianes Alter 65 Jahre, PSA 5,7 ng/ml und GS 6.
Wieso wurden dann bei der ersten Biopsie Männer ohne Krebs gefunden? Waren die Biopsien unzureichend oder waren die Tumoren verschwunden?
Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Jürgen,

Deine Irritation vermag ich nachzuvollziehen. Aber bei dieser Formulierung: But Fleshner said having dutasteride as an alternative treatment will "improve the acceptance of [surveillance] for some men. I'm hoping that family doctors, and particularly urologists, will talk to men about this new option as a very legitimate one ... as a way to improve the surveillance paradigm." keimt Hoffnung auf, um einer Übertherapie möglicherweise doch noch entgehen zu können.

----------


## gunterman

*5-ARIs (Proscar, Dutasterid) in der Prostatakrebstherapie weiterhin sehr umstritten!
*
Das John Hopkins Institut hat eine neue Studie zur Wirkung von 5ARIs bei AS und niedrigem Prostaatkrebsrisiko vorgelegt:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22289613
Effect of treatment with 5-α reductase inhibitors on progression in monitored men with favourable-risk prostate cancer.
Ross AE, Feng Z, Pierorazio PM, Landis P, Walsh PC, Carter HB, Trock BJ, Schaeffer EM.
Source
James Buchanan Brady Urological Institute and Department of Urology, Johns Hopkins Medicinal Institutions, Baltimore, MD, USA.

*Our results do not support the use of 5-ARIs for slowing or preventing cancer progression in men with low-risk prostate cancer*, but do suggest that men with very low-risk prostate cancer who take 5-ARIs for LUTS are unlikely to be at increased risk for the development of high grade disease during AS.

Danach wird durch die Einnahme von Proscar oder Avodart die Prostatakrebs-Progression während AS nicht verhindert oder reduziert. Allerdings wurde auch keine Entwicklung hin zu High-grad PCa festgestellt.
"....showed nonsignificant risk reductions for reclassification in 5-ARI users as determined by either tumour extent (hazard ratio [HR]= 0.37 (95% confidence interval [CI] 0.12 to 1.13), P= 0.08) or grade (HR = 0.8 (95% CI 0.25-2.59), P= 0.7).
Treatment with 5-ARIs did not significantly alter the outcome of biopsy reclassification by grade in men with very low-risk prostate cancer."

Die Einnahme von 5-ARIs führte zur keiner signifikanten Reklassifikation im Gleasongrade und der Tumorgröße im Rahmen von Biopsien bei 5ARI-Nutzern gegenüber der Kontrollgruppe.

Das Ergebnis der John Hopkins Forschergruppe scheint somit im Widerspruch zu der von LowRoad vorgestellten Studie unter der Leitung von Fleshner zu stehen. Die Fleshner Studie ist umstritten, weil sie vom Hersteller von Avodart, GlaxoSmithKline, finanziert wurde und der überwiegende Teil der beteiligten Forscher in finanzieller Beziehung zu GlaxoSmithKline stehen.
The study was sponsored by GlaxoSmithKline, which had role in the writing of the paper. Dr. Fleshner reports serving as a consultant, adviser, and speaker for GlaxoSmithKline. Some of his coauthors report financial ties to GlaxoSmithKline, including 2 who are employees.

Schaut man sich die vergleichbare Aussage "pathologische Progression" der Fleshner Studie an, so ist das Ergebnis nicht abweichend von dem der John Hopkins Studie.* Bei der pathologischen Progression (Tumorgröße, Gleasongrad, PCA Prozentsatz in den befallenen Stanzen) ergibt sich auch bei der von LowRoad vorgestellten Fleshner Studie kein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen der 5ARI Gruppe und der Kontrollgruppe.*

Pathologic progression is a more objective, and therefore more reliable, measure of the impact of dutasteride on cancer progression, suggests Dr. Parker. On this score, patients treated with dutasteride fared about the same as control subjects.
Pathological progression was defined as the involvement of 4 or more cores from the 12-core biopsy, the involvement of 50% or more of any 1 core, or a Gleason pattern score of 4 or higher. Dr. Parker points out that 29% of patients in the dutasteride group and33% in the placebo group had pathologic progression.
Und damit keine signifikanter Vorteil für die Dutasterid-Gruppe.
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/757375

*Die John Hopkins Gruppe hält deshalb ihre Warnung vor der Anwendung von Proscar und Avodart im Zusammenhang mit Vorbeugung gegen Prostatakrebsprogression weiterhin aufrecht (Januar 2012):
*
http://urology.jhu.edu/newsletter/20...cer_2012_4.php

* If you are worried about dying
 from prostate cancer, taking a
 5-alpha reductase inhibitor is the
 last thing you should do. These
 drugs do not prevent the disease,
 but give a false sense of security
 because they lower PSA.*

5-ARI use did not decrease the risk of progression of the disease. While the final answer awaits the results of a randomized, controlled trial, these findings suggest that 5-ARIs should not be used to attempt to slow or stop cancer progression in men with low-risk prostate cancer

----------


## Goodkat

Hallo,

ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazu geben ich muss gestehen,  ich habe nicht jeden Post in diesem TReat gelesen und glänze jetzt auch  mit einem Wissen, was ich besser mal vor Finasterid hätte haben sollen.

Es  hat sich ja auch einiges auf diesem Gebiet getan und die Wissenschaft  ist ein ganzen Stück weiter. Es stellt sich u.a die Frage, warum  entickelt man(n) mit steigendem Alter ein PC? Der Testosteronspiegel  sinkt langsam ab mit steigendem Alter, dies ist nichts Neues. dies  versucht der Körper zu kompensieren, indem er die expression also die  Genaktivität der 5AR hochfährt und so wachsen mit zunehmenden Alter  immer mehr Haare auf dem Körper und auf dem Kopf verlassen sie uns. Man  könnte es eher als Haarverlagerung bezeichnen. Scherz bei Seite. Gut,  ich lese häufig, dass DHT ein PC anfeuert. Fakt ist aber, das wir einen  erhöten DHT Spiegel vorfinden, wer sagt denn nun ob dies nicht ein  Indikator ist, denn DHT ist nich nur ein Endprodukt der  Androgensynthese. Versucht man die Androgenaktivität zu messen, gibt es  hier u.a einen speziellen Biomarker, das 3a-diol-G (3a-androstanediol  glucuronide) welches aber keine androgene Wirkung besitzt, es hat die  aufgabe die Zellen vor Östrogenen zu schützen um es grob auszudrücken.  Also bedeutet das, mehr DHT mehr 3a-diol? das kann ich leider nicht  sagen. Von Duta wissen wir, es hemmt die 5AR1 und 2. Zudem wurde aber  auch noch eine 3 Isoform gefunden die 5AR3. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,  dass dieses sehr wichtige Enzym auch mit gehemmt wird. Nimmt man nun  dem Körper DHT weg wird er diesen Mangel versuchen wieder auszugleichen  und dies tut er auf dem AR (Androgenrezeptor) Level. Hierzu gibt es  bereits Studien. 

"_Finasteride upregulates expression of androgen receptor in  hyperplastic prostate and LNCaP cells: implications for chemoprevention  of prostate cancer"_ PMID:21557276

Theoretisch bedeutet dies, dass man somit auf verschiedene Art und Weise noch ÖL ins Feuer gießt...
Man nimmt dem Körper 3a-diol-g was die Zellen schützt und erhöht zudem die AR´s

----------


## Harald_1933

Hör auf Goodkat!!. Du ruinierst das Niveau dieses Forums!!! Chaos pur! Oder hat Dir Dutasterid neue Impulse eingegeben, nachdem Finasterid Dich so gnadenlos hat abstürzen lassen?

*"Wissenschaftlicher Gutachter: Persona non gratis"
*(Gerhard Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Goodkat

Hallo Harald,

Was soll das bitte? Du musst mich nicht gleich  beleidigen oder angreifen. Weißt du überhaupt, wovon du redest? Ich  finde es echt eine frechheit, mit was für einer Aroganz du mir gegenüber  trittst und dich auch noch über mich lustig machst, ohne überhaupt  zuwissen, wovon ich rede und mich schon in der ersten Post als spinner  abtust. Weißt du, ich finde sowas gehört auch nicht in so ein Forum!  Man, kann hier seine Meinung sagen, oder nicht? Bevor du über eine  meiner Aussagen Urteilst lies dich bitte über solche Dinge ein und  verurteile sowas doch nicht gleich im Vorfeld, nur weil du es vielleicht  nicht kennst. Dann können wir gerne über so etwas diskutieren. Das  Zauberwort heißt Epigenetik. Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht hier um mich  niedermachen zu lassen, sondern ich hoffe, hier gibt es Meschen, die  einen verstehen können. Wenn ich ja dein Niveau ruiniere, sag mir bitte,  was an meinen Aussagen falsch ist? Aber einfach sagen ja ist alles  schwachsinn und sich noch über einen lustig machen, finde ich nicht ok.  Nach DHT kommen noch viele andere Metabolieden, wofür sind die denn?  Warum haben wir bisher 3 bekannte formen 5AR, wenn es nur ein DHT gibt?  Warum gibt es denn dieses komische 3a-diol wovon der Spinner hier redet?  Oder habe ich mir das wegen, ich habe übrigens Finasterid genommen und  nicht duta, einfach mal ein paar Stoffe einfallen lassen? Es wäre  wunderbar, wenn der Körper so einfach funktionieren würde. Leider ist  dem nicht so. Er passt sich immer an, auch im laufe eines Lebens, wie  macht der das? Kannst du es mir bitte erklären? Ich habe mir das nämlich  mit den Histonmodifikationen etc noch nicht so ganz in meiner  Phantasiewelt überlegt. 

Oder ist dir 3a-diol bekannt? Kennst du LSD1? Falls nicht, mach dich bitte mal schlau und mach dich nicht über mich lustig.
http://www.bio-pro.de/magazin/thema/...135/index.html

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Torsten,

für mich ist es jetzt eigentlich Zeit, mich schlafen zu legen. In Anbetracht Deiner unbewältigten Probleme und Deines nun von mir ramponierten Ego melde ich mich noch mal kurz online, d.h. nicht über den Speicher des PC-Editors. Es tut mir leid, dass ich Dir auf den Schlips getreten bin resp. Dich beleidigt habe. Das war auch grundsätzlich nicht meine Absicht. Du tauchst hier im wahrsten Sinne der Wörter wie ein deus ex machina auf und verbreitest anfänglich eine abenteuerliche Zusammenstellung von Schlagwörtern, die man so nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen vermag. Da sind so viele widersprüchliche Darstellungen in Deinem Eingangsthread und den dann folgenden Einlassungen, dass man nur den Kopf schütteln konnte. Übrigens Finasterid ist der Wirkstoff von Proscar. Was Du wirklich geschluckt hast, ist mir immer noch nicht klar geworden. Nun versuchst Du auch noch, uns mit in der Tat lesenswerten Links aus dem Internet zu imponieren. Ich werde aus Dir nicht schlau, und eigentlich möchte ich das auch nun nicht mehr wirklich. Dieses Forum ist sicher nicht das Forum, was auf Dich zugeschnitten ist. In welchen Foren warst Du denn vorher so aktiv wie hier? Gute Nacht!

*"Es gibt Menschen, die sich immer angegriffen wähnen, wenn jemand eine Meinung ausspricht"
*(Christian Morgenstern)

----------


## Goodkat

Hi Harald,

nein, so möchte ich auch nicht rüber kommen. Ich kenne Proscar, dennoch habe ich Propecia genommen, was den gleichen Stoff nämlich Finasterid enthält nur in einer anderen Dosierung. Auf Grund von dem ganze Mist der mir wiederfahren ist habe ich mich etas schlauer gemacht. Ich hätte echt gedacht, du hättest schon etwas von LSD1 gehört. Der Artikel ist glaube ich von 2005 und es hat sich noch mehr getan, auf diesem gebiet, was auch gut so ist. Ich will auch keinem imponieren, ich will dir lediglich zeigen, was alles möglich ist und das, was mir passiert ist, wenn man sich mit der Thematik etwas mehr und vor allem tiefer befasst doch sieht: es ist möglich und vor allem warum! Dies hat wieder auch große Bedeutung für TU entstehung. Ich komme mit einer echt verrückten Storry daher, dann muss ich dauch auch erklären können wieso und warum. Mich pers. interessiert halt einfach, da wir eindeutige zusammenhänge zu div. Medi. haben, die Androgene senken und bleibende NW machen können, wie es bei den Pat. selber aussieht, was sind Eure erfahrungen, erholt sich jeder nach einer DHB, bzw nach einer Antiandrogenen Therapie und wie geht Ihr damit um. Mich hat Finasterid in eine arte Androgenresistenten ustand gebracht, durch eine Art des Flare ups und da ich vorher eigendlich gesund und fit war und nun mit einer hardcore Symptomatik zu kämpfen habe, hoffe ich Ihr habt vielleicht ein paar tips für mich, wie ihr damit umgeht und was für NW ihr so habt. ICh weiß zu einen, einige erholen sich nicht so schnell, aber wie sieht das in Wirklichkeit aus?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hi Torsten oder doch besser Thorsten?

bevor ich nun heute in die Heia gehe noch schnell *dies* zu LSD1. Morgen mehr. Gute Nacht.

*"Solange man schweigt, kann man für weise gelten. Aber wenn man spricht, ist lauter Weisheit selten"
*(Friedrich Rückert)

----------


## Goodkat

Hi Harald!

Ohne H, aber es geht auch Goodkat ; ) Ja, das ist ein grober abklasch von den Studien vom Schüler und Metzger.
Er bezieht sich auch genau auf diesen. Aber das ganze Klingt da etwas, zu sehr verheißungsvoll. LSD1 wird immer exprimiert, da es in TU Zellen überexprimiert ist, ist dies natülich ein guter Marker und auch ein guter ansatzpunkt für HDACI´s.
Das Problem an der ganzen sach ist. Die meißten HDACI´s sind viel zu unspeziefisch und können so im Gegeteilauch wieder "schlafende Hunde" bzw gene anschalten. Zudem kommen ja noch so viele viele Andere Faktoren. Krebs ist nicht gleich Krebs, es gibt u.a auch Ansatzpunkte mit Retinolsäure. Falls dich das Interessiert schreib mir kurz ne PM, dann suche ich dir die Studie raus. Dann spielen wieder die enzyme p53 und p 300 auch eine rolle und er weiß, was man noch so Alles findet. Die Richtung ist gut und wer weiß, das ist der Traum vieler Forscher, können wir in einigen Jahren gezielt gene an und abschalten. Bei einigen Krankheiten geht dies auch schon. Einige der bekannten natürlichen Stoffe, die sog, Antioxidanzien haben teilweise HDACI Fähingkeiten. Valproinsäure und Procain sind sehr starke HDACI´s aber auch wieder viel zu unspez.
Wie gesagt, der Artikel ist von 2005....es wird ja auch weiter dran gearbeit. ICh bin auf mehr gespannt, wie gesagt, wir können alle nur von einander lernen.

----------


## helmut (i)

Ausgehend von meiner aktuellen Situation (s.hier) (und dank Harald`s Hinweis) habe ich mir diesen langen Thread nochmals genauer angesehen.

Ich respektiere das Wissen und das Engagement einiger Diskutanten und gestehe ein, dass ich nicht allen Gedankengängen restlos folgen kann. Doch ich glaube, eine Feststellung ist gerechtfertigt, auch ohne das letzte Detail verstanden zu haben: 

*Es gibt kein gesichertes Wissen hinsichtlich der Wirkung der 5ARIs, alles bleibt offen!
*

Aufgefallen sind mir allerdings einige Bemerkungen von Prof. Schostak, mit welchen er "Öl fürs Feuer mitgebracht hat", welches allerdings erstaunlicherweise nicht recht "gezündet" hat.

Zitat:
-_ 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (5-ARI) hemmen die Verstoffwechselung von Testosteron zu DHT im Gewebe . 
- Testosteron ist das stärkste Stimulanz für das PCA, 
- Finasterid und Dutasterid senken den DHT-Spiegel im Gewebe, das Substrat Testosteron steigt im Gewebe dadurch an (nicht im Blut!);
Feuert der erhöhte Testosteron-Spiegel im Gewebe erst recht den Krebs an?
_
Wie ist diese Aussage zu verstehen?

Bisher galt es als gesichert, dass DHT das Krebswachstum annähernd 10mal so stark fördert wie Testosteron. 
Gilt diese Aussage nicht auch für die Konzentration im Gewebe?

Wenn sich die Verhältnisse im Gewebe deutlich anders darstellen würden als im Blut, so würde damit jede Diagnostik mittels Blutproben fragwürdig erscheinen!!! Dies kann doch wohl nicht gemeint sein!

(Allerdings werde ich bei dieser Gelegenheit daran erinnert, dass ich vor etlichen Jahren mit einer ähnlichen Thematik konfrontiert wurde. Ich beschäftigte mich intensiv mit der orthomolekularen Medizin und wollte eine fundierte Umsetzung durch Feststellung des echten Bedarfs erreichen und diesen durch die Bestimmung im Blut ermitteln. Immer häufiger stieß ich jedoch auf die Aussage, dass allein die Konzentration in der Zelle wichtig sei, das Blut nur als Transportmittel dient und keine verlässliche Aussage ermöglicht.

Gibt es eine verständliche Erklärung?

Grüße Helmut

----------


## Goodkat

> Ausgehend von meiner aktuellen Situation (





> s.hier) (und dank Harald`s Hinweis) habe ich mir diesen  langen Thread nochmals genauer angesehen.





> *Es gibt kein gesichertes Wissen  hinsichtlich der Wirkung der 5ARIs, alles bleibt offen!
> *




Genau so ist es leider! 5ARI machen leider viel viel mehr,  als "nur" die 5AR Hemmen. 
Es gibt verschiedene Isoformen der 5AR bisher  bekannt sind die 1,2&3, wobei Nr. am stärksten in der Prostata expremiert  wird.
Leider ist die 5AR aber auch für einige andere Hormone wichtig, vor  allem im Gehirn. 

Da Finastrid scheint, mehr oder weniger Alle 3  Isoformen zu hemmen, wobei natürlich die stärkste Hemmung auf der 5AR2 liegt.  Wir wissen heute noch viel viel zu wenig über solche Prozesse. Als das Zeug  entwickelt wurde, kannte man Epigenetik nocht nicht. 




> Aufgefallen sind mir allerdings einige Bemerkungen von Prof.  Schostak, mit welchen er "Öl fürs Feuer mitgebracht hat", welches allerdings  erstaunlicherweise nicht recht "gezündet" hat.


 Zitat:
-_ 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (5-ARI) hemmen die  Verstoffwechselung von Testosteron zu DHT im Gewebe ._ _
- Testosteron  ist das stärkste Stimulanz für das PCA,_ 

 Ist das so? Ich weiß es nicht, was ich weiß, Das Testosteron nur ein  Prohormon ist, dem in der Vergangenheit einfach viel viel zu viel Bedeutung als  "DAS MÄNNERHORMON" hatte. Auch heute noch wird in Standarttests immer nur T  geprüft als das Hormon. Ich weiß nicht worher dieser Irrglaube kommt. Aber ich  habs auch immer geglaubt und das DHT ist ja das "böse" schädliche Hormon, was  Haarausfall macht und die Prostata wachsen lässt. Es ist ja logisch, wenn man  ein PCa hat was von Androgenen angefeuert wird, durch mehr Androgene  wächst.
 Aber DHT ist das Hormon, was die meißte Aktion an der Zelle macht und nicht  Testosteron nun gut, wo liegt da der Zusammenhang?
 Es ist so, das die AR (die Androgenrezeptoren) bzw ihre Expression durch  Androgene selber gesteuert werden neben DHT also auch T.
 Das heißt, die Zelle wird immer versuchen zu regulieren es scheint so als  wäre hier die Anwesenheit von T entscheidend, aber natürlich von DHT.
 Beide können mit dem AR interagieren, da der AR u.a auch die Expression,  von 5AR steuert durch ARG´s. Ist ja auch logisch.
 Nimmt man aber der Zelle DHT weg, versucht die Zelle das auch wieder  auszugleichen und zwar auf dem AR-Level indem sie einfach mehr AR exprimiert um  noch ausreichend Synthese zu betreiben zu können. 




> _- Finasterid und Dutasterid senken den  DHT-Spiegel im Gewebe, das Substrat Testosteron steigt im Gewebe dadurch an  (nicht im Blut!);
> Feuert der erhöhte Testosteron-Spiegel im Gewebe erst recht  den Krebs an?_


 Gute Frage, dies kann man so einfach leider nicht beantworten, da es zum  einem div. Krebsformen gibt und ich muss sagen, damit kenne ich mich nicht so  gut aus.
 Aber, DHT ist nicht das End- oder Abfallprodukt von T, sondern das  wichtigste Androgen, vielleicht sieht man das aber auch in ein paar Jahren  wieder anders. Aus DHT wird u.a. das von mir erwähnte 3a-diol dieses Hormon  schützet die Zelle vor Östrogenen.  Eine Senkung von DHT erhöht Östrogene durch  mehr Aromatisierung aus T. Durch das gesenkte DHT gibt es auch weniger 3a-diol,  was ja wieder die Zellen vor Östrogenen schützt. 
 Fakt ist aber auch, Serumwerte taugen eigentlich nicht viel weil sie  tatsächlich nichts über die Interaktion auf Zellebene aussagen, sie können aber  eine grobe Richtung zeigen.
 Möglich wäre, durch eine hohe Senkung von DHT und die Anpassung der Zelle  auf dem AR-Level, kommt die Zelle irgendwann mit dem AR nicht mehr hinterher,  aber nicht mit der AR-Expression, sondern mit der Transscription und  Translation.Denn sie kann ja nicht mehr Gene zum exprimieren bilden.Dies könnte  theoretisch die Zelle dazu veranlassen zusätzliche Rezeptorgene zu aktivieren,  die nicht über Androgene gesteuert werden und möglicher weise auch die AR-Gene  ausschalten bzw auf andere Gene umschalten. Somit könnten Androgenresistenzen  entstehen. Die Zelle wird durch den Hormon Entzug ja quasi, um ihr Überleben zu  sichern, dazu gezwungen auf andere "Aktivatoren" zu reagieren. Kampflos gibt  keine Zelle so schnell auf, die versucht sich immer erst anzupassen.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

da ich mich gerade mit Hormonsubstitution (Progesteron, Testosteron usw.) während Active Surveillance beschäftige, bin ich u.a. auf ein Labor gestoßen, welches o.g. Parameter bestimmt.

Dort gibt es eine kurze Einleitung zum Thema: 
hier und hier

und hier den Hinweis auf die konkrete Bestimmung mit Referenzbereichen von 
Androstenedion, 
Testosteron, 
DHT (5α-Dihydrotestosteron), 
Te/DHT Ratio, 
5α-Androstane-3β,17β-diol (3β-Adiol), 
5α-Androstane-3α,17β-diol (3α-Adiol), 
3β-Adiol/(DHT + 3α-Adiol) Ratio

Ein Labor in Deutschland, welches derartige Bestimmungen anbietet, habe ich nicht gefunden (nur kurze Suche).

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Goodkat

Hi Wolfgang!

Yes! Leider habe ich auch kein Labor in Deutschland gefunden. Die Amis sind da leider weiter. Hier glaubt man immer noch an T und DHT. Was soll denn auch der ganze andere mist ; )

LG

----------

